#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Учение о пустоте и Читтаматра: миф и реальность

## Caddy

С огромной радостью  :Smilie:  
подарю эти книги:

Орлов А
Читтаматра: миф и реальность
Переводы: Д. Устьянцев
Редактор: А. Орлов
М.: Шечен, 2005
70 x 100 1/16, 594 стр., твердый переплет 

Чандракирти
Буддийское Учение о Пустоте. Введение в Мадхьямику
Перевод с тибетского: Д. Устьянцев
М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2009
60 х 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 336 стр., мягкий переплет

----------

Won Soeng (28.12.2010), Людмила Покровская (19.02.2011)

----------


## Caddy

Осталась только книга о читтаматре.

----------

Людмила Покровская (19.02.2011)

----------


## Dron

смойте ее в унитаз, на благо существ

----------

Доржик (04.02.2011)

----------


## Caddy

"Врагов" надо знать в лицо! Можно использовать как пособие для обучения ведению полемики! :Wink:

----------


## Dron

нет никаких врагов. Используйте как пособие для обучению смывания, цепь такую приделайте, чтобы обратно доставать можно было.

----------


## Caddy

Я уже использовала ее таким способом, о котором говорила выше.  :Smilie:  В общем, отдаю, потому что знаю, что перечитывать уже не буду, а книги должны быть востребованы хотя бы в перспективе.

----------

Кузьмич (21.08.2015)

----------


## Dron

> Я уже использовала ее таким способом, о котором говорила выше.


обнародуйте результаты, интересно.

----------


## Caddy

Не хочу. Не всякая мыслительная работа должна выставляться напоказ.  :Smilie:  Пока что я предпочитаю свои изыскания в области философии обсуждать только с преподавателем, у которого пытаюсь научиться мыслить.

P.S. Кстати, не могли бы Вы объяснить такую необыкновенную реакцию на эту книгу? Или это Ваш привычный стиль обращения с литературой?

----------

Алексей Шумилин (31.01.2011), Сергей Хос (30.01.2011)

----------


## Dron

реакция обусловлена, во первых, ложными сведениями об одной из тибетских традиций, во- вторых, слоновьим просто пафосом.
Книжку я заберу, с вашими пометками на полях, можете такое одолжение сделать?



> Или это Ваш привычный стиль обращения с литературой?


интересная заготовка

----------


## Caddy

А я Вам книжку не отдам принципиально, еще сделаете с ней то, что советовали, а там все-таки Тримшика, Вимшатика и Трисвабхаванирдеша... А мои пометки в любом случае для других имеют гораздо меньшую ценность, чем мнение А. Орлова.

----------


## Нико

Я думаю дело в качестве перевода Если не понятно то конечно жаль потерянного времени

----------


## Caddy

Давала Вимшатику почитать одному специалисту, она сказала, что ошибки есть, но не слишком значительные. Но мне в общем-то не надо, поскольку у меня есть перевод А.В. Парибка.

P.S. Кстати, я совершенно не беспокоюсь о том, найдется ли для этой книги новый владелец или нет. Если нет, пусть остается - все-таки образчик необыкновенной смелости авторов!

----------


## Dron

> А я Вам книжку не отдам принципиально, еще сделаете с ней то, что советовали, а там все-таки Тримшика, Вимшатика и Трисвабхаванирдеша... А мои пометки в любом случае для других имеют гораздо меньшую ценность, чем мнение А. Орлова.


тогда так, вооружаетесь ножницами, вырезаете все кроме  "Тримшика, Вимшатика и Трисвабхаванирдеша." и получится отличная книга. И сами не захотите отдавать ее, и придете в дикий восторг.

----------


## Caddy

Спасибо за Ваши необыкновенно полезные и умные советы!

----------


## Толя

Помню только про "космогонический фактор, определяющий архетипическую структуру мира" и про замаскированного дхармина, который продолжает жить и в ТБ. Короче, если первое - просто отжиг, то второе уже серьезнее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Помню только про "космогонический фактор, определяющий архетипическую структуру мира"


А разве нет? если весь наш мир заключен в бесконечно малой частице, покоящейся на ладони Вайрочаны?
Конечно космогонический фактор, ясен пень. что же это еще может быть?

Вообще, боюсь, что по мере перевода первоисточников нас ждет множество самых неожиданных открытий в буддизме.
И про космогонический фактор, и про дхармина, и про атмана, и про "личность как непрерывность потока сознания", и про много чего еще.

----------

Кузьмич (21.08.2015), Мария Дролма (17.07.2015)

----------


## Толя

Так то космонавты летали, бога не видели. Откуда ж там взяться Вайрочане?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так то космонавты летали, бога не видели. Откуда ж там взяться Вайрочане?


Да что космонафты-то?
Это же только прямому йогическому восприятию открывается:
Мир Непревзойденный свободен от привнесенного загрязнения и лежит за пределами переживаний трех миров — это нераздельная исконная мудрость. В этом самопроявленном, самовозникшем [мире] Богато Украшенный пребывает Вайрочана, Великое Ледниковое Озеро Мудрости; в каждой его поре заключен миллиард миров.
Их местоположение, очертания, размеры, долговечность и строение непостижимы.
Внутри центральной бесконечно малой частицы, лежащей на его ладони, покоится мировая система Океан, в которой тоже заключено множество мировых систем, а в их центре лежит мир Полный Цветов.
_Джамгон Конгтрул
Мириады миров_

Ясное дело, что Джамгон Конгтрул не сам это придумал, а аккуратно, как положено настоящему энциклопедисту, выписал из какой-нибудь сутры, или, что гораздо более вероятно, из тантры.
Которой мы с Вами еще не читали, а потому смыслы эти нам доселе неведомы.
Но со временем наверняка откроются.
А пока лучше поостеречься и не глаголить всякие глупости про космонафтов.

И помнить, что классик написал:
О сколько нам открытий чудных
Готовят просвещенья дух
И опыт, сын ошибок трудных,
И гений, парадоксов друг

----------

Мария Дролма (17.07.2015)

----------


## Толя

Так я вас еще раз спрошу, раз вы уж меня предостерегать начали: космонавты бога не видели, откуда там Вайрочана то, не долетели они что ли до места, откуда все видно?

Там у Д. Конгтрула в самом начале написано, про что он пишет. Никаких космогонических факторов я не наблюдаю пока. Разве что такое может быть у попутавшего в порыве мифологического мышления географию и психологию.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так я вас еще раз спрошу, раз вы уж меня предостерегать начали: космонавты бога не видели, откуда там Вайрочана то, не долетели они что ли до места, откуда все видно?


Надо дома сидеть и практиковать, а не по космосам шляться. Тогда все и будет видно.




> Там у Д. Конгтрула в самом начале написано, про что он пишет.


И про что?

----------


## Толя

> Надо дома сидеть и практиковать, а не по космосам шляться. Тогда все и будет видно.


Про лучшесть дома перед космосом Будда ничего не говорил. А чтобы что-то делать, надо сначала это понять хоть немного (самые первые пункты 8БП).




> И про что?


Вобщем, эта ваша реплика про космогонию, она, как бы это сказать - слегка непонятна )))) я вас вопросами пытаюсь спровоцировать на ответ по существу. То есть, что вы знаете про Буддакшетры, как их понимаете, какое место данная пранидхана занимает в пути Махаяны и т.д. Мне вот это интересно, а цитатить непонятно что, только бы сказать что-то против - мне этого не надо. У меня, по крайней мере, тактика есть в этих пререканиях. А вот в ваших репликах (не только тут) я таковой не наблюдаю. Может прямо хоть скажите.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вобщем, эта ваша реплика про космогонию, она, как бы это сказать - слегка непонятна
> ...
> А вот в ваших репликах (не только тут) я таковой не наблюдаю. Может прямо хоть скажите.


Мне кажется, по степени неопределенности реплик мы с вами мало чем отличаемся:



> просто отжиг...
> ...уже серьезнее.


На таком уровне беседы призывать к ответу - выглядит довольно нелепо.
Тогда уж следует с себя начать.

----------


## Толя

Так я уже начал, если вы не заметили )))))) а к ответу призывать, ну я на 99.99% уверен, что это бесполезно. Могли бы - даже шутку можно вывернуть с намеком ))))

----------

Сергей Хос (03.02.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Надо дома сидеть и практиковать, а не по космосам шляться. Тогда все и будет видно.


где бы ни сидел и не шлялся, все равно, как бы, космос.

----------


## Dron

> Спасибо за Ваши необыкновенно полезные и умные советы!


а это не мои советы, а советы одного монаха, как поступить с одной книгой, где классические наставления перемежались инф. об одном духе. (я про ножницы, не про цепь, естественно)

и, конечно, спасибо Вам за Вашу лучезарную искренность, с которой Вы благодарите, просто бальзам на сердце, так приятно.

----------


## Caddy

Есть еще ряд книг в дар:

Тартанг Тулку Мастерские средства (Благородные пути к успешной работе) ∙ Ум открытости. М., 1994.
Тартанг Тулку Донести учение живым ∙ Чогьям Трунгпа Медитация в действии.  М., 1994.
Пема Чодрон Там, где страшно. М., 2007.
Лама Сопа Преобразование проблем в радость ∙ Вкус Дхармы. СПб., 2009
Калу Ринпоче Мы все обладаем природой Будды ∙ Радужные небеса ∙ Восходящее солнце мудрости (три отдельные книги ). М., 2010.
Дуджом Ринпоче Советы от всего сердца. СПб., 2008.

----------


## Нико

> Есть еще ряд книг в дар:
> 
> Тартанг Тулку Мастерские средства (Благородные пути к успешной работе) ∙ Ум открытости. М., 1994.
> Тартанг Тулку Донести учение живым ∙ Чогьям Трунгпа Медитация в действии.  М., 1994.
> Пема Чодрон Там, где страшно. М., 2007.
> Лама Сопа Преобразование проблем в радость ∙ Вкус Дхармы. СПб., 2009
> Калу Ринпоче Мы все обладаем природой Будды ∙ Радужные небеса ∙ Восходящее солнце мудрости (три отдельные книги ). М., 2010.
> Дуджом Ринпоче Советы от всего сердца. СПб., 2008.


Это с какого перепугу Вы хотите подарить?

Вот я бы подарила, если у кого есть, ужасный перевод  прекрасной книги Гленна Муллина про Калачакру, изд-во "Беловодье".

----------


## Caddy

Продолжу свою старую тему - книги в дар  :Smilie:  

Д. Корнфилд  Современные буддийские мастера,  М., 1993
С.Ю. Лепехов  Философия мадхьямиков и генезис буддийской цивилизации, Улан-Удэ, 1999
Пема Чодрон  Там, где страшно, М., 2007
Тартанг Тулку  Мастерские средства. Ум открытости,  М., 1994
Тартанг Тулку Донести Учение живым, Чогьям Трунгпа Медитация в действии, М., 1994
Карма Агван Йондан Чжамцо  Светоч уверенности, СПб, 1993
Согьял Ринпоче  Насущные советы по практике медитации, М., 2000
Согьял Ринпоче  Тибетская книга жизни и смерти, Нижний Новгород, 2006
Хрестоматия по шести йогам Наропы, М., 2009 
Лама Еше Блаженство внутреннего огня, М., 2010
Сердце буддизма. Учения, дарованные в Тибетском доме, М., 2010
Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче Нарисованное радугой, М., 2009
Великие Учителя Тибета, М., 2003
Смерти вопреки  М., 2006
Откровения тибетских отшельников, М., 2006
Лама Сонам Дордже Тайная космология Дзогчен, М., 2011
Фонарь, освещающий путь,  М., 2008
Лама Сопа  Преобразование проблем в радость. Вкус Дхармы, Издание А. Терентьева, 2009
Чогьял Намкай Норбу Радужное тело, СПб, 2012

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Таки в Петербурге?

----------


## Caddy

Увы... с нашей почтой связываться ни сил, ни желания нет...

----------


## Максим&

Случайно, целиком отсканированную  книгу может встречал кто в сети?

Понравилось несколько абзацев, хотелось бы подробнее:
Сама по себе мадхьямика-прасангика как философия не выдерживает никакой критики и выглядит достаточно жалко. В Индии это была просто одна из философских школ, не имеющая особого влияния. Так, например, такой известный индийский критик буддизма как Шанкара в своих трудах уделил достаточно большое место полемике с вайбхашикой, саутрантикой и читтаматрой. Что же касается мадхьямика-прасангики, то, например, в комментариях Шанкары к «Брахма-сутрам» это учение едва удостоилось двух предложений. Как пишет этот великий философ, «здесь не предпринято какой-либо попытки его опровержения, поскольку оно противоречит всем способам достоверного познания» (31). Также любопытно отметить, что Чандракирти, считавшийся в Тибете величайшим мыслителем Индии, в самой Индии к таковым не относился. Его сочинения были быстро забыты и особым влиянием не пользовались (32). И лишь в Тибете посредством методов, не имеющих никакого отношения к философии, эта личность была канонизирована.

Правящая элита Тибета предприняла огромные усилия в целях рекламы мадхьямика-прасангики как высшего, невероятно глубокого и трудно постижимого учения. И, что для нас особенно актуально, это превознесение и восхваление прасангики продолжается и в настоящее время. Далай-лама уже дошёл до того, что провозглашает её в качестве базового воззрения дзогчен. Но условия в современном мире отличны от таковых в средневековом Тибете, и поэтому время, когда все мыслящие западные буддисты поймут, «что король-то гол», неудержимо приближается.

----------

Dechen Norzang (22.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

А что Вам понравилось?
Это адский бред и сборник ошибочных суждений о прасангике.

----------

Нико (20.08.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

Тартанг Тулку Мастерские средства. Ум открытости, М., 1994

Издание "Центр духовной культуры "Единство""? Мягкая обложка?
Какая прекрасная книга.
Не написано, кто переводчик... 
Буддист я хреновый, но книга эта у меня почти настольная. 
Чтобы так рассказать, действительно, надо знать о чем говоришь. Тартанг Тулку знал, видимо.

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...И помнить, что классик написал:
> О сколько нам открытий чудных
> Готовят просвещенья дух
> И опыт, сын ошибок трудных,
> И гений, парадоксов друг


Уж кто что унюхает, в духе просвещения...Такая закавыка...

----------


## Максим&

> А что Вам понравилось?
> Это адский бред и сборник ошибочных суждений о прасангике.


Да? Почитал отзывы о книге на форуме сураджа, там в целом так не считают. Видимо они не испытывают благоговейного пиетета к прасангике. У меня как бы тоже, особо его нет, вот и хочется повориться в этом адском бреду:-)

----------

Сергей Хос (21.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

Дак Орлов ведь. Полного варианта вроде нет, только этот:
http://www.rc-svatan.ru/component/do...47-------.html

В "официальной истории" буддизма много что непропорциально выпячено или ... кхм ... нафантазировано. Одна Наланда чего стоит.
Тут как у всех: историю пишут победители (хотя в данном случае скорее "сохранившиеся").

UPD: Есть полная книга на соседнем форуме, но просмотреть ее почему-то можно только с некоторыми вывертами.

----------


## Максим&

> Дак Орлов ведь. Полного варианта вроде нет, только этот:
> http://www.rc-svatan.ru/component/do...47-------.html
> 
> В "официальной истории" буддизма много что непропорциально выпячено или ... кхм ... нафантазировано. Одна Наланда чего стоит.
> Тут как у всех: историю пишут победители (хотя в данном случае скорее "сохранившиеся").
> 
> UPD: Есть полная книга на соседнем форуме, но просмотреть ее почему-то можно только с некоторыми вывертами.


Это 30стр. сокращенного варианта. При случае, скиньте ссылку в личку на полную книгу.
Нашёл, спасибо. Но и там вроде урезанная версия которую автор разрешил опубликовать.

----------


## Фил

> Да? Почитал отзывы о книге на форуме сураджа, там в целом так не считают. Видимо они не испытывают благоговейного пиетета к прасангике. У меня как бы тоже, особо его нет, вот и хочется повориться в этом адском бреду:-)


Дело не в трепете. У Орлова мышление очень прямоугольное. Он совершает распространеные ошибки догматиков. Человек не может выйти за пределы своего мира и принять, что бывает воззрение без догматизма. Поэтому он придумал "объяснялку", что это злобнейший и мрачнейший догматизм-нигилизм, как в басне "Лиса и виноград".
Почитайте. Я прочитал сокращенный вариант как дифирамб невежеству.
Чего стоит только приравнивание прасангики и масонства?
Где мои деньги и власть  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Дело не в трепете. У Орлова мышление очень прямоугольное. Он совершает распространеные ошибки догматиков. Человек не может выйти за пределы своего мира и принять, что бывает воззрение без догматизма. Поэтому он придумал "объяснялку", что это злобнейший и мрачнейший догматизм-нигилизм, как в басне "Лиса и виноград".
> Почитайте. Я прочитал сокращенный вариант как дифирамб невежеству.
> Чего стоит только приравнивание прасангики и масонства?
> Где мои деньги и власть


Да, этот Орлов тоже упоминает догматиков:
Другим негативным следствием сращивания учения (дхармы) и политики стал процесс всё большей формализации тибетского буддизма, в ходе которого он постепенно превратился в достаточно жёсткую религиозно-церковную бюрократическую систему. В результате сложилась ситуация, когда тибетские буддийские учёные не имели права говорить или писать что-либо, хоть сколько-нибудь серьёзно выходящее за рамки официально принятых церковных догматов. Эта ситуация сохранилась и до наших дней. Предельно ясно об этом говорит известный тибетский мастер дзогчена Намкай Норбу:

«Если же взять школы тибетского буддизма, то, (например), последователи школы гелугпа выражают то непревзойдённое воззрение, которое было присуще Цонгкапе. И даже если многие учёные не полностью убеждены в правоте этого воззрения, им приходится официально демонстрировать свою полную убеждённость. Самое большее, что они могут себе позволить, - чуточку отклониться в малозначительных вопросах. Иначе им не занять того удобного и прочного положения, к которому они стремятся... Все институты основаны на этом же принципе. Предположим, я хочу стать по-настоящему хорошим нингмапинцем. Первое, что я должен усвоить - это слова Лонгченпы. Даже не будучи полностью убеждён в чём-то из того, что он говорил, я должен убедить себя в том, что это не имеет значения. Если я обнаружу ошибку, то должен буду сказать, что это не ошибка. Я должен каким-то образом оправдать и утвердить эту точку зрения - тогда я стану видным приверженцем нингмапы. То же самое происходит и в других школах.

Но если говорить то, что действительно думаешь, - а я обычно так и делаю - станешь словно летучая мышь или сова, вылетевшая на белый свет. Обычно в таких случаях все прочие птицы будут её клевать и гнать. А если я объясню всё, как есть в действительности, меня будут бить по ушам, по ногам, по пальцам - по чему попало. Поэтому в подобных случаях приходится делать некоторые уступки общественному мнению6».

----------

Dechen Norzang (22.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Да, этот Орлов тоже упоминает догматиков:


 Назовите хотя бы один догмат мадхъямаки-прасангики?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Назовите хотя бы один догмат мадхъямаки-прасангики?


мадхъямака-прасангика - высшее учение )))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.08.2015), Кузьмич (21.08.2015), Нико (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> мадхъямака-прасангика - высшее учение )))


Это не догмат. Это раз.
А кто так говорил? Это два.

А есть какое то другое более высшее учение? Это три.

----------


## Нико

> Это не догмат. Это раз.
> А кто так говорил? Это два.
> 
> А есть какое то другое более высшее учение? Это три.


Хос полагает, что это догмат самих последователей МП. Но поскольку там стоят смайлики, он шутит!!!)

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Хос полагает, что это догмат самих последователей МП. Но поскольку там стоят смайлики, он шутит!!!)


Ну слава Богу!
Это не догмат, это мнение о учении.
Оно может быть.
В самом же учении никаких догматов нет.

----------

Нико (21.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Назовите хотя бы один догмат мадхъямаки-прасангики?


Да это у Орлова надо спросить, я же только начал читать. Но как я понял у Орлова выпад не против догмата как какого-то пункта в вероучении, а против догматического метода школы гелуг. На примере школы джонанг он и показывает его применение: что "пустоту" нужно понимать именно согласно прасангике и никак иначе, в противном случае полит.репрессии. 
Меня собственно эта, историческая канва пока больше заинтересовала, но у Орлова есть претензии и к формализму и выхолащиванию философии этой школы. Здесь я не могу обсуждать на должном уровне эту тему, так как нужно знать хорошо и учения других школ, к чему нет пока и должного рвения и интереса. Но лично мне, как незаинтересованному читателю,  тоже эта схоластическая сторона гелуг бросается в глаза. Я бы их дух даже сравнил с духом Фомы Аквината. Взять  Истину, как Непосредственную и Живую Реальность, и разложить ее на тысячи страниц скучнейшего и лишенного вдохновения выхолощенного рационального знания. 
Но это пока субъективное мнение, которое мне даже не интересно кому-либо навязывать или обсуждать, а Орлова читаю чтоб к этой теме уже не возвращаться, а похоронить интерес к гелуг раз и навсегда.

----------


## Фил

> Да это у Орлова надо спросить, я же только начал читать. Но как я понял у Орлова выпад не против догмата как какого-то пункта в вероучении, а против догматического метода школы гелуг. На примере школы джонанг он и показывает его применение: что "пустоту" нужно понимать именно согласно прасангике и никак иначе, в противном случае полит.репрессии.


Так вот это мне вообще непонятно, "догматический метод гелуг" - это какой-то оксюморон, который выдвигает Орлов непонятно на каких основаниях.
Мне то как раз история не интересна, а интересна именно философия.
Поэтому я спрашивал, какие догматы есть в мадхъямаке-прасангике?

То что были какие-то религиозно-политические перекосы, с выпиливанием каких-либо неугодных философов и учителей - да были наверное, я с этим не спорю.
Но Вы прежде чем "хоронить интерес к Гэлуг", все таки прочитайте Нагарджуну и Чандракирти (или Вы читали?)
Артур в мп3 начитал, можно просто наушники воткнуть и прослушать.
Потому что судить о прасангике по книге Орлова, это все равно что "Рабинович напел арию Карузо"

----------

Нико (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я бы их дух даже сравнил с духом Фомы Аквината. Взять  Истину, как Непосредственную и Живую Реальность, и разложить ее на тысячи страниц скучнейшего и лишенного вдохновения выхолощенного рационального знания.


Нет. Фома Аквинский берет "очевидные" (якобы) тезисы и щедро их разбрасывает на своих тысячах графоманских статей. Он же в день по 2-3 статьи объемных писал.
Упуская то, что для его "очевидности" нет оснований.
Чандракирти же просто последовательно разбирает эти очевидные-догмы кирпичик за кирпичиком по определенной схеме, так же как античные скептики.
И пока никого не нашлось, кто бы эту схему покритиковал.
Это не нудно, это очень интересно, примеры которые он берет всегда разные.
И что самое главное - все возражения не по существу, а исключительно "сам дурак", за 1000 лет ничего нового.

Что меня у Орлова и удивило. 
Вроде бы современный человек, а вместо конструктивной критики и анализа "Чандракирти - ЛОХ" и всё  :Frown: 

А уж что он в сокращенной версии про релятивную этику пишет - достойно было бы Ивана Карамазова, если бы не нлп-пикаперский стиль изложения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не догмат. Это раз.


Догмат )))




> А кто так говорил? Это два.


Вы и  @*Нико* )))




> А есть какое то другое более высшее учение? Это три.


Есть два ответа на данный вопрос:
1) то, которое подходит лично вам, оно для вас и высшее (в том смысле, что это ваш потолок))
2) высшее учение - то, которое трактует о высшем.
Например, Уттаратантра ('rgyu bla ma) утверждает, что в в ней говорится о высшей (уттара, bla ma) сущности (тантра, 'rgyu = поток изначального ума), и с этой точки зрения данное учение, разъясняющее третий поворот, является высшим.

Цикл же Праджняпарамиты предназначен для устранения излишней эгоцентрации, как об этом и говорится в соответствующих сутрах. Например, в Махаяна-махапаринирване читаем:

О сын благородных, так же и Татхагата ради освобождения всех живых существ [353] дает им строгое  учение об отсутствии «я». Строго практикуя его, они устраняют мысли о так называемом «я» , полностью прекращая таким образом страдания [сансары]. Итак, для того, чтобы устранить ложные мирские воззрения (локаята), Татхагата дал такое [учение], провозгласив отсутствие самости (атмана) во всех дхармах, чтобы [его ученики] могли освоить пустоту. Это подобно тому, как женщина ради [исцеления] своего ребенка намазала сосцы желчью (это метафорическое указание на Второй поворот - СХ).
А ныне, подобно тому, как женщина, смыв желчь со своих сосцов, позвала младенца пить молоко, я даю учение о татхагатагарбхе. О бхикшу, не бойтесь! Подобно тому, как мать постепенно  призывает [испуганного] ребенка к своей груди испить молока, [354] и вы, бхикшу, узнайте: Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей! Прежде, в сутрах праджняпарамиты, я учил о пустотности. Поймите, что смысл этого состоит лишь в отсутствии [у дхарм] собственной природы . Если же созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.
(Цитировано по sems nyid ngal gso Лонгченпы, перевод мой )))

Подобные утверждения можно найти и в Лотосовой сутре в главе об уловках.

----------

Dechen Norzang (22.08.2015), Максим& (21.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Так вот это мне вообще непонятно, "догматический метод гелуг" - это какой-то оксюморон, который выдвигает Орлов непонятно на каких основаниях.
> Мне то как раз история не интересна, а интересна именно философия.
> Поэтому я спрашивал, какие догматы есть в мадхъямаке-прасангике?
> 
> То что были какие-то религиозно-политические перекосы, с выпиливанием каких-либо неугодных философов и учителей - да были наверное, я с этим не спорю.
> Но Вы прежде чем "хоронить интерес к Гэлуг", все таки прочитайте Нагарджуну и Чандракирти (или Вы читали?)
> Артур в мп3 начитал, можно просто наушники воткнуть и прослушать.
> Потому что судить о прасангике по книге Орлова, это все равно что "Рабинович напел арию Карузо"


Нагарджуну пока только начал, прочитал только "Дружественное.." и Ратнавали. Чистая хинаяна:-)  Что касается начитки Абагяна, это вроде уже Тантра, а я как-то не верю в срок жизни Н. в 600 лет. Нагарджуна такая легендарная личность, что его даже чаньцы втискивают в свои патриархи. Мне вот как раз философия Хуаянь и ближе, но из-за недесциплинированности ума все как-то недосуг зациклиться.

----------


## Фил

> Нагарджуну пока только начал, прочитал только "Дружественное.." и Ратнавали. Чистая хинаяна:-)  Что касается начитки Абагяна, это вроде уже Тантра, а я как-то не верю в срок жизни Н. в 600 лет. Нагарджуна такая легендарная личность, что его даже чаньцы втискивают в свои патриархи. Мне вот как раз философия Хуаянь и ближе, но из-за недесциплинированности ума все как-то недосуг зациклиться.


"70 Строф и Пустотности" Нагарджуны.
и "Ведение в Мадхъямаку" Чандракирти.
Для очистки совести прочитайте (или прослушайте) все таки, это не много времени займет.

----------


## Максим&

А "догматический метод" это такой метод, когда С.Хос даёт кучу цитат из Татхагатагарбхинской традиции с упоминанием Атмана или близко схожего на Абсолютное Бытие и говорит-это так в Третьем Повороте, а вы с Нико нет чтоб покаяться и принять Третий Поворот , упираетесь...а всех аргументов то .."быть такого не может":-)

----------

Млэ (29.12.2018), Сергей Хос (21.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Цикл же Праджняпарамиты предназначен для устранения излишней эгоцентрации


Значит, бывает "не излишняя эгоцентрация", да?))) После осуществления праджняпарамиты остаётся некая полезная эгоцентрация?)))

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> "70 Строф и Пустотности" Нагарджуны.
> и "Ведение в Мадхъямаку" Чандракирти.
> Для очистки совести прочитайте (или прослушайте) все таки, это не много времени займет.


Хорошо, очищу совесть:-)

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Догмат )))


В рамках мадхъямаки-прасангики утверждается, что это "высшее учение"?!
Наоборот!




> Вы и  @*Нико* )))


Чего то не помню такого.





> Есть два ответа на данный вопрос:
> 1) то, которое подходит лично вам, оно для вас и высшее (в том смысле, что это ваш потолок))
> 2) высшее учение - то, которое трактует о высшем.
> Например, Уттаратантра ('rgyu bla ma) утверждает, что в в ней говорится о высшей (уттара, bla ma) сущности (тантра, 'rgyu = поток изначального ума), и с этой точки зрения данное учение, разъясняющее третий поворот, является высшим.
> 
> Цикл же Праджняпарамиты предназначен для устранения излишней эгоцентрации, как об этом и говорится в соответствующих сутрах. Например, в Махаяна-махапаринирване читаем:
> 
> О сын благородных, так же и Татхагата ради освобождения всех живых существ [353] дает им строгое  учение об отсутствии «я». Строго практикуя его, они устраняют мысли о так называемом «я» , полностью прекращая таким образом страдания [сансары]. Итак, для того, чтобы устранить ложные мирские воззрения (локаята), Татхагата дал такое [учение], провозгласив отсутствие самости (атмана) во всех дхармах, чтобы [его ученики] могли освоить пустоту. Это подобно тому, как женщина ради [исцеления] своего ребенка намазала сосцы желчью (это метафорическое указание на Второй поворот - СХ).
> А ныне, подобно тому, как женщина, смыв желчь со своих сосцов, позвала младенца пить молоко, я даю учение о татхагатагарбхе. О бхикшу, не бойтесь! Подобно тому, как мать постепенно  призывает [испуганного] ребенка к своей груди испить молока, [354] и вы, бхикшу, узнайте: Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей! Прежде, в сутрах праджняпарамиты, я учил о пустотности. Поймите, что смысл этого состоит лишь в отсутствии [у дхарм] собственной природы . Если же созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.
> ...


Пустоту и так невозможно созерцать как "полное ничто".
Если Вам лично для этого нужны какие-то "примочки" - пожалуйста.
Но Вы же сами каким-то непостижимым образом трактуете их как "высшее" и т.д. Не буду повторять.

----------


## Нико

> А "догматический метод" это такой метод, когда С.Хос даёт кучу цитат из Татхагатагарбхинской традиции с упоминанием Атмана или близко схожего на Абсолютное Бытие и говорит-это так в Третьем Повороте, а вы с Нико нет чтоб покаяться и принять Третий Поворот , упираетесь...а всех аргументов то .."быть такого не может":-)


Лично мне просто лень и некогда приводить тут контрцитаты из сутр второго поворота, где никакого атмана или махаатмана нет и быть не может. И вообще полезное дело это -- пуляться цитатами из поворотов! :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> Значит, бывает "не излишняя эгоцентрация", да?))) После осуществления праджняпарамиты остаётся некая полезная эгоцентрация?)))


 Да, "немного беременна".

----------


## Фил

> А "догматический метод" это такой метод, когда С.Хос даёт кучу цитат из Татхагатагарбхинской традиции с упоминанием Атмана или близко схожего на Абсолютное Бытие и говорит-это так в Третьем Повороте, а вы с Нико нет чтоб покаяться и принять Третий Поворот , упираетесь...а всех аргументов то .."быть такого не может":-)


В том-то и дело, что кроме цитат больше ничего и нет.
А на возражения, что я могу таким образом цитаты хоть из Библии хоть из Диамата привести - говорит что, дескать, тут буддийский форум.
Объяснений то нет.
Да, и я и Нико спрашиваем "как такое может быть?", а в ответ - синие цитаты.
И что?
Это ответ?

----------


## Нико

> Что меня у Орлова и удивило. 
> Вроде бы современный человек, а вместо конструктивной критики и анализа "Чандракирти - ЛОХ" и всё 
> 
> А уж что он в сокращенной версии про релятивную этику пишет - достойно было бы Ивана Карамазова, если бы не нлп-пикаперский стиль изложения.


Честно говоря, когда ко мне в руки попала ЭТА книга Орлова, я, прочтя предисловие, так приуныла, что не стала читать дальше)))). То же самое ведь можно почитать и в других местах же, не осквернённых, так сказать, подобными предисловиями...

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А "догматический метод" это такой метод, когда С.Хос даёт кучу цитат


Именно догматический. Цитаты принимаются на веру как догма. Что за ними стоит - не обсуждается.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Значит, бывает "не излишняя эгоцентрация", да?))) После осуществления праджняпарамиты остаётся некая полезная эгоцентрация?)))


Да, излишня эгоцентрация - это *самостное* отношение к переживаемому в себе истинносущему. Поэтому в сутрах Тр. поворота и говорится:

 и вы, бхикшу, узнайте: Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей!

Это указание на изначальный ум (= Маха-атман) как на истинносущее, чего страшатся строгие последователи воззрения Второго поворота.
И конечно понимание маха-атмана как наивысшего следует сочетать с постижением пустотности. Но праджняпарамитское переживание пустотности само по себе не является высшим, поскольку если ограничить дело только им, то, как сказано в Сутре:

Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть

----------

Dechen Norzang (22.08.2015), Максим& (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Честно говоря, когда ко мне в руки попала ЭТА книга Орлова, я, прочтя предисловие, так приуныла, что не стала читать дальше)))). То же самое ведь можно почитать и в других местах же, не осквернённых, так сказать, подобными предисловиями...


Я прочитал, т.к. было интересно обозреть глубину этого фантазийного невежества.
Я заглянул в Бездну!

----------


## Фил

> Да, излишня эгоцентрация - это *самостное* отношение к переживаемому в себе истинносущему. Поэтому в сутрах Тр. поворота и говорится:
> 
>  и вы, бхикшу, узнайте: Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей!
> 
> Это указание на изначальный ум (= Маха-атман) как на истинносущее, чего страшатся строгие последователи воззрения Второго поворота.
> И конечно понимание маха-атмана как наивысшего следует сочетать с постижением пустотности. Но праджняпарамитское переживание пустотности само по себе не является высшим, поскольку если ограничить дело только им, то, как сказано в Сутре:
> 
> Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть


Так Вы сами то его видели (пережили, поняли), этот Маха-атман?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так Вы сами то его видели (пережили, поняли), этот Маха-атман?


Фил, не стОит переходить на личности, это запрещено правилами форума. Согласимся на том, что мы теоретически обсуждаем Учение )))

----------


## Нико

> Да, излишня эгоцентрация - это *самостное* отношение к переживаемому в себе истинносущему. Поэтому в сутрах Тр. поворота и говорится:
> 
>  и вы, бхикшу, узнайте: Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей!
> 
> Это указание на изначальный ум (= Маха-атман) как на истинносущее, чего страшатся строгие последователи воззрения Второго поворота.
> И конечно понимание маха-атмана как наивысшего следует сочетать с постижением пустотности. Но праджняпарамитское переживание пустотности само по себе не является высшим, поскольку если ограничить дело только им, то, как сказано в Сутре:
> 
> Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть


Вот поэтому я и говорю, что просто неправомерно сравнивать второй и третий повороты. И тягаться, кто выше. Это уже давно всем понятно же. 

Цитаты же надо приводить хотя бы так, чтобы уметь их прокомментрировать. 

А "эгоцентрация" это как раз то, от чего надобно бы избавиться полностью, чтобы осталось только nga tsam.

Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей и с точки зрения последователей МП.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот поэтому я и говорю, что просто неправомерно сравнивать второй и третий повороты. И тягаться, кто выше.


Почему нет? Вообще-то это нормальная, вполне традиционная тема для обсуждения.




> Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей и с точки зрения последователей МП.


Но в МП о ней не говорится как об истинно-сущем (даравья-сат).
В этом разница.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, не стОит переходить на личности, это запрещено правилами форума. Согласимся на том, что мы теоретически обсуждаем Учение )))


 Сергей, я не перехожу на личности.
Как я могу разговаривать с Вам и смотреть при этом в стену?
Я просто спросил, у Вас был тот опыт, относительно которого Вы приводите цитаты - понимания Маха-Атмана?
Тут можно ответить "да" или "нет".

В том-то и проблема, что до сих пор, все цитаты про Маха-Атман исключительно "теоретические".
Это софистика Протагора, для натаскивания начинающих адвокатов, в таком случае.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> просто спросил, у Вас был тот опыт


но я не желаю обсуждать тут свой опыт, неужели непонятно? )))




> В том-то и проблема, что до сих пор, все цитаты про Маха-Атман исключительно "теоретические".
> Это софистика Протагора, для натаскивания начинающих адвокатов, в таком случае.


примат праджняпарамитской пустоты, нга-цам и прочее - тоже теоретическое.
Но не стОит принижать значение теоретических обсуждений. На их основе возникает опыт, у каждого - свой )))

----------


## Shus

> "70 Строф и Пустотности" Нагарджуны.
> и "Ведение в Мадхъямаку" Чандракирти.
> Для очистки совести прочитайте (или прослушайте) все таки, это не много времени займет.


Если читаете Нагарджуну в переводе Андросова, то там как правило все истрактовано в терминах поздней мадхъямаки (вероятно чтобы создавалось впечатление единого "догматического пространства" от Нагарджуны до Чандракирти).
На самом деле в работах Нагарджуны все очень неоднозначно (что вполне естественно для 2-3 в.) и все эта стройность - заслуга поздних комментаторов и переводчиков.
Я вот одно время немного возился с Ратнавали, так андросовский перевод даже от английского изрядно отличается, а отдельные цитаты, которые были приведены в статье на санскрите, так и вообще наводят на размышления о достоверности андросовских переводов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2015), Максим& (21.08.2015), Нико (21.08.2015), Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если читаете Нагарджуну в переводе Андросова, то там как правило все истрактовано в терминах поздней мадхъямаки (вероятно чтобы создавалось впечатление единого "догматического пространства" от Нагарджуны до Чандракирти).
> На самом деле в работах Нагарджуны все очень неоднозначно (что вполне естественно для 2-3 в.) и все эта стройность - заслуга поздних комментаторов и переводчиков.
> Я вот одно время немного возился с Ратнавали, так андросовский перевод даже от английского изрядно отличается, а отдельные цитаты, которые были приведены в статье на санскрите, так и вообще наводят на размышления о достоверности андросовских переводов.


Я сравниваю с двухтомником Секста Эмпирика под редакцией А.Ф. Лосева.
Всё чотко!  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Если читаете Нагарджуну в переводе Андросова, то там как правило все истрактовано в терминах поздней мадхъямаки (вероятно чтобы создавалось впечатление единого "догматического пространства" от Нагарджуны до Чандракирти).
> На самом деле в работах Нагарджуны все очень неоднозначно (что вполне естественно для 2-3 в.) и все эта стройность - заслуга поздних комментаторов и переводчиков.
> Я вот одно время немного возился с Ратнавали, так андросовский перевод даже от английского изрядно отличается, а отдельные цитаты, которые были приведены в статье на санскрите, так и вообще наводят на размышления о достоверности андросовских переводов.


В переводе Андросова читала "Алмазную сутру". Разительно отличается от тибетского перевода, местами с точностью до наобормот(.

----------


## Максим&

> Лично мне просто лень и некогда приводить тут контрцитаты из сутр второго поворота, где никакого атмана или махаатмана нет и быть не может. И вообще полезное дело это -- пуляться цитатами из поворотов!


Ну так, извините за вульгаризм, ясен пень, что нет Атмана...откуда ему взяться, когда Благословенный Будда узрел, что ум людей ещё не готов принять что Он есть все и все есть Он. Как созрели немого умишки, так и получили Третий Поворот. Нингма созрела, китайцы в своих тянтай и хуаянь тоже просекли и воспели Ассана в Вышних, но гелуг Святую Дхарму вполне принять не захотели, и подобно иудеям ссылаются на свои Торы да Талмуды:-)

----------

Dechen Norzang (22.08.2015), Кузьмич (21.08.2015), Млэ (29.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

> но я не желаю обсуждать тут свой опыт, неужели непонятно? )))


Теперь понятно.
Только непонятно - почему? Это же разве что-то постыдное?




> примат праджняпарамитской пустоты, нга-цам и прочее - тоже теоретическое.


У меня - нет.




> Но не стОит принижать значение теоретических обсуждений. На их основе возникает опыт, у каждого - свой )))


Только надо еще и фильтровать, потому что за тысячи лет создали миллионы теорий. 
Их физически охватить не получится.

----------


## Фил

> Ну так, извините за вульгаризм, ясен пень, что нет Атмана...откуда ему взяться, когда Благословенный Будда узрел, что ум людей ещё не готов принять что Он есть все и все есть Он. Как созрели немого умишки, так и получили Третий Поворот. Нингма созрела, китайцы в своих тянтай и хуаянь тоже просекли и воспели Ассана в Вышних, но гелуг Святую Дхарму вполне принять не захотели, и подобно иудеям ссылаются на свои Торы да Талмуды:-)


 Хорошо. Если это так, то Вы готовы это объяснить?

----------


## Shus

> Я сравниваю с двухтомником Секста Эмпирика под редакцией А.Ф. Лосева.
> Всё чотко!


Если все чотко, то так и говорите - "учение Чандракирти", зачем почтенного Нагарджуну поминать всуе. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Если все чотко, то так и говорите - "учение Чандракирти", зачем почтенного Нагарджуну поминать всуе.


А на кого ссылаться?
Вы же знаете, что историчность меня мало волнует.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Почему нет? Вообще-то это нормальная, вполне традиционная тема для обсуждения.


Дело в том, что в сутрах второго и третьего поворотов ставится акцент на разном. Ну т.е., образно говоря (хотя аналогия не особо удачна), чашка пустая (2-й поворот), но при этом она голубая (3-й). Странно спорить о том, что лучше -- пустота чашки или её голубизна...

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Теперь понятно.
> Только непонятно - почему? Это же разве что-то постыдное?


нет, просто не конструктивно. ))))
Личные темы я обсуждаю лично.

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну так, извините за вульгаризм, ясен пень, что нет Атмана...откуда ему взяться, когда Благословенный Будда узрел, что ум людей ещё не готов принять что Он есть все и все есть Он. Как созрели немого умишки, так и получили Третий Поворот. Нингма созрела, китайцы в своих тянтай и хуаянь тоже просекли и воспели Ассана в Вышних, но гелуг Святую Дхарму вполне принять не захотели, и подобно иудеям ссылаются на свои Торы да Талмуды:-)


С тем же успехом можно утверждать, что ньингма и китайцы в своих тянтай и хуаянь отвергли святую Дхармы Будды в виде сутр праджняпарамиты и подобно иудеям ссылаются на свои Торы да Талмуды же  :Wink:

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> С тем же успехом можно утверждать, что ньингма и китайцы в своих тянтай и хуаянь отвергли святую Дхармы Будды в виде сутр праджняпарамиты и подобно иудеям ссылаются на свои Торы да Талмуды же


Говорить - не мешки ворочать!  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> нет, просто не конструктивно. ))))
> Личные темы я обсуждаю лично.


На голой теории далеко не уедешь.
Тем более что большинство теорий - это замки на песке.

----------


## Shus

> Ну так, извините за вульгаризм, ясен пень, что нет Атмана...откуда ему взяться, когда Благословенный Будда узрел, что ум людей ещё не готов принять что Он есть все и все есть Он. Как созрели немого умишки, так и получили Третий Поворот. Нингма созрела, китайцы в своих тянтай и хуаянь тоже просекли и воспели Ассана в Вышних, но гелуг Святую Дхарму вполне принять не захотели, и подобно иудеям ссылаются на свои Торы да Талмуды:-)


Вас "философская история" точно окончательно погубит. 
Почитайте о махасангхиках-локотатравадинах (их история еще с первых соборов начинается), у них Будда был всегда извечен и надмирен (тогда, кстати, еще никакой махаяны и в помине не было). Они-то и стоят в начале "линии" татхагагарбхавады. 
Кстати Нагарджуна был именно монахом-махасангхиком и в своих работах он Будду поминает как-то именно так, но трудно понимаемо (Андросов правда понял как надо).
Для меня ,к примеру, "третий поворот" - это вообще чисто философский термин, придуманный для изящества модели, причем догадываюсь кем.
На самом деле еще в "домахаянские" времена в отношении "природы будды" уже существовало два доктринальных направления: "ушел без остатка" и "вечно живой".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2015), Дубинин (21.08.2015), Кузьмич (21.08.2015), Максим& (21.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> А на кого ссылаться?
> Вы же знаете, что историчность меня мало волнует.


На Андросова. Так и пишите: "учение Чандракитри-Андросова".

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Дело в том, что в сутрах второго и третьего поворотов ставится акцент на разном. Ну т.е., образно говоря (хотя аналогия не особо удачна), чашка пустая (2-й поворот), но при этом она голубая (3-й). Странно спорить о том, что лучше -- пустота чашки или её голубизна...


Эх, не удержусь (сильно нравится, хотя всех глубин не понимаю  :Smilie: ):

_В первом повороте_ колеса Дхармы "замысел" ограничен дезавуированием наивного реализма, и здесь дхармы как единицы психического опыта, а также "атомы" и первоэлементы наделяются статусом истинно-сущего в противовес образам чувственного восприятия.

_Во втором_ дан выход к границам понятийно-рационального мышления, показана пустотность всех ментальных конструктов, используемых в дискурсе первого поворота.

_В третьем_ прямо говорится об объекте прямого мистического опыта, об онтологической самотождественности изначального ума. К этому объекту не применим метод опустошающего праджняпарамитского анализа, поскольку он в своей собственной сущности - за пределами рассудочных конструктов, на которые этот анализ направлен.

С.Хос (с)

----------

Кузьмич (21.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> С тем же успехом можно утверждать, что ньингма и китайцы в своих тянтай и хуаянь отвергли святую Дхармы Будды в виде сутр праджняпарамиты и подобно иудеям ссылаются на свои Торы да Талмуды же


Таки да, можно и так. Но тут срабатывает харизма прошлых учителей, описание ихнего мистического опыта в терминах нашего обусловленного языка и паралельно твоё внутренне созвучие своего и ихнего. От этого отталкиваются и принимают ту либо иную форму объяснения Реальности которая ближе. У Фила вот предполагаю, переживания сверхбытийного не было ещё, и поэтому его путеводитель в этой сансаре Секст Эмпирик. И по другому и быть наверно не может. У меня же не знамо как, случилось переживание Единого словесное выражение которого я нахожу то у Плотина, то в дзенских описаниях сатори. Но хотя уже с десяток лет прошло, разве могу я отказаться от Махаатмана которая есть Природа Будды в каждой пылинке этого мироздания:-)

----------


## Фил

> Эх, не удержусь (сильно нравится, хотя всех глубин не понимаю ):


 Браво!  :Smilie: 
Еще бы знать, что такое "объект"!

----------


## Максим&

> Вас "философская история" точно окончательно погубит. 
> Почитайте о махасангхиках-локотатравадинах (их история еще с первых соборов начинается), у них Будда был всегда извечен и надмирен (тогда, кстати, еще никакой махаяны и в помине не было). Они-то и стоят в начале "линии" татхагагарбхавады. 
> Кстати Нагарджуна был именно монахом-махасангхиком и в своих работах он Будду поминает как-то именно так, но трудно понимаемо (Андросов правда понял как надо).
> Для меня ,к примеру, "третий поворот" - это вообще чисто философский термин, придуманный для изящества модели, причем догадываюсь кем.
> На самом деле еще в "домахаянские" времени в отношении "природы будды" уже существовало два доктринальных направления: "ушел без остатка" и "вечно живой".


Shus, да не принимайте близко к сердцу так. Это я немножко стебусь-юродствую. А читаю то, что доступно и уповаю на милость "вечно живого" Бхагавана:-)

----------


## Фил

> Таки да, можно и так. Но тут срабатывает харизма прошлых учителей, описание ихнего мистического опыта в терминах нашего обусловленного языка и паралельно твоё внутренне созвучие своего и ихнего. От этого отталкиваются и принимают ту либо иную форму объяснения Реальности которая ближе. У Фила вот предполагаю, переживания сверхбытийного не было ещё, и поэтому его путеводитель в этой сансаре Секст Эмпирик. И по другому и быть наверно не может. У меня же не знамо как, случилось переживание Единого словесное выражение которого я нахожу то у Плотина, то в дзенских описаниях сатори. Но хотя уже с десяток лет прошло, разве могу я отказаться от Махаатмана которая есть Природа Будды в каждой пылинке этого мироздания:-)


А что такое "сверхбытийное", что Вы имеете в виду?
А почему Вы уверены, что это Единое, а не просто Что-то?
Вы наверняка не сможете объяснить.
А зачем тогда пытаться объяснять, если объяснения могут быть неправильными и принести вред.
В случае если Ваше понимание Единого - Истина, то оно будет Истиной и для меня и для всех.

----------


## Shus

> Shus, да не принимайте близко к сердцу так. Это я немножко стебусь-юродствую. А читаю то, что доступно и уповаю на милость "вечно живого" Бхагавана:-)


Да это не только к Вам.
Почему-то не признается параллелизм и равноправие (по крайней мере догматическое) различных направлений и школ, существовавших бок о бок многие века и тысячелетия, а обязательно нужна модель "кто кого круче и выше по эволюционной лестнице". Чисто европейский подход и не понимание самого главного принципа дхармических религий.
При том, что одни те же учителя подчас передавали и татхагатрагбховские учения и те, в основе которых классическая пустотность. В ниньгме были даже держатели линий и йоги, и  чань одновременно.

А вот то, что гелугпа пыталась политическое доминирование обратить в доктринальное - это исторический факт.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На голой теории далеко не уедешь.
> Тем более что большинство теорий - это замки на песке.


Следование той или иной теории конечно же должно быть результатом личного опыта - он придает весомость словам при обсуждении. Но это значит, что об этом опыте и следует непременно говорить. Нет, можно просто делиться результатами, своим пониманием Это и есть нормальное теоретическое обсуждение.

----------


## Максим&

> А что такое "сверхбытийное", что Вы имеете в виду?
> А почему Вы уверены, что это Единое, а не просто Что-то?
> Вы наверняка не сможете объяснить.
> А зачем тогда пытаться объяснять, если объяснения могут быть неправильными и принести вред.
> В случае если Ваше понимание Единого - Истина, то оно будет Истиной и для меня и для всех.


А я разве пытаюсь его объяснять? Я всего лишь поинтересовался где можно книгу скачать:-)  А термины такие употребляю, потому как они уже есть и их ввели до меня, но можно это назвать и Дао чтобы хоть что-то обозначить. Но в абсолютном смысле сказать нечего и лучше молчать. Поэтому я как-то в философские дебаты особо и не залажу. Чтобы я мог объяснить своё понимание Единого у меня должен быть во первых способность это делать, во вторых у вас должен быть похожий опыт. Но так как у вас опыт чисто диалектический, а проповедовать мне не интересно, то у нас точки сопряжения не находятся. 
Фил, мне как то все равно..прасангика, йогачара, веданта..я всего лишь книгу спросил. Вы же отчего-то кинулись как бык на красное в эти разборки.

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Да это не только к Вам.
> Почему-то не признается параллелизм и равноправие (по крайней мере догматическое) различных направлений и школ, существовавших бок о бок многие века и тысячелетия, а обязательно нужна модель "кто кого круче и выше по эволюционной лестнице". Чисто европейский подход и не понимание самого главного принципа дхармических религий.
> При том, что одни те же учителя подчас передавали и татхагатрагбховские учения и те, в основе которых классическая пустотность. В ниньгме были даже держатели линий и йоги, и  чань одновременно.
> 
> А вот то, что гелугпа пыталась политическое доминирование обратить в доктринальное - это исторический факт.


Так я всегда только за плюрализм, равенство и братство! Только пусть одни будут немножечко ровнее чем другие:-)  ( шутка). Надоело, выхожу из этой темы.

----------


## Нико

> _Во втором_ дан выход к границам понятийно-рационального мышления, показана пустотность всех ментальных конструктов, используемых в дискурсе первого поворота.


Т.е. предполагается, что далее границ понятийно-рационального мышления этот метод не ведёт? А как же последующий прямой мистический опыт, вытекающий из поначалу теоретического доказательства пустоты всех ментальных конструктов? 




> _В третьем_ прямо говорится об объекте прямого мистического опыта, об онтологической самотождественности изначального ума. К этому объекту не применим метод опустошающего праджняпарамитского анализа, поскольку он в своей собственной сущности - за пределами рассудочных конструктов, на которые этот анализ направлен.


Каков метод познания этой онтологической самотождественности изначального ума? И в чём отличие от читтаматры, в которой-таки применяется логика для постижения абсолютной истины, на домедитативном этапе?

Даже не знаю, кого я об этом спрашиваю, @*Shus* или автора цитаты).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. предполагается, что далее границ понятийно-рационального мышления этот метод не ведёт? А как же последующий прямой мистический опыт, вытекающий из поначалу теоретического доказательства пустоты всех ментальных конструктов?


Любая практика приводит к тому или иному мистическому опыту. Но в сутрах ТП говорится, что если практикующий ограничивается пониманием пустоты, как она трактуется в сутрах праджняпарамиты, и не постигает татхагатагарбху в качестве истинносущего,  "Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной."
А к такому пониманию и ведет "познание онтологической самотождественности изначального ума". )))




> Каков метод познания этой онтологической самотождественности изначального ума?


Этому учат в ньингма и в кагью )))

----------


## Shus

> Т.е. предполагается, что далее границ понятийно-рационального мышления этот метод не ведёт? А как же последующий прямой мистический опыт, вытекающий из поначалу теоретического доказательства пустоты всех ментальных конструктов? 
> Каков метод познания этой онтологической самотождественности изначального ума? И в чём отличие от читтаматры, в которой-таки применяется логика для постижения абсолютной истины, на домедитативном этапе?
> Даже не знаю, кого я об этом спрашиваю, @*Shus* или автора цитаты).


Конечно автора. Я ж написал: "...хотя всех глубин не понимаю".

----------


## Нико

> Но в сутрах ТП говорится


Вот к этому всё и сводится))).





> Этому учат в ньингма и в кагью )))


А кагью-то тут при чём? У них тоже истинносущий атман?  :Frown:

----------


## Максим&

> А что такое "сверхбытийное", что Вы имеете в виду?
> А почему Вы уверены, что это Единое, а не просто Что-то?
> Вы наверняка не сможете объяснить.
> А зачем тогда пытаться объяснять, если объяснения могут быть неправильными и принести вред.
> В случае если Ваше понимание Единого - Истина, то оно будет Истиной и для меня и для всех.


А знаете, даже стало интересно как-то что же мы вкладываем в определения. Никогда не любил философствовать, но можно попробовать:
Сверхбытийное - я говорю так, чтобы подчеркнуть инаковый, по отношению к феноменальному миру, характер предмета своего созерцания, опознавания или веры. То есть, если я хочу этот предмет как-то описать я вынужден признать, что он ни то и ни это из мира форм. Но в тоже время, поскольку созерцание сопровождается чувственно-сознательными переживаниями мне приходится говорить, что Это присутствует в мире и может быть ощущаемо не просто как логическая концепция, а как нечто Живое.
Но эта теоретика конечно возможна уже вне опыта. В опыте были даны чувства только дыхания, зыбкости материи, счастья, облегчения и желания скорейшей смерти, как ни странно.
Употребляя какие-то термины мы все же хотим чтобы они могли что-то сказать о предмете. Термин Что-то мною никак не переживается, за ним не стоят ни какие значимые для меня символы. Единое же, подчёркивает во первых общую связь меня как тела, пространства, Луны и сознания. Во вторых, что в основе  этой единой атомистики лежит нечто, или вот даже ваше Что-то что нас связывает. Можно назвать это Целым, но это делается потому что есть Вы и мне нужно как-то объясняться. Без вас, или иного Это становится Ничто ибо не зачем и некому.
Почему я уверен? Сейчас не уверен. Но во время опыта это переживается так интенсивно, что у вас нет ментальных сил, даже при желании , этот опыт подвергнуть ни сомнению ни анализу чтоб посеять скепсис. В это время вы не можете убегать от самого себя. Тут наверно несколько туманно но иначе не могу.
Моё понимание Единого не Истина, но в тоже время и Истина. То есть оно не полно. Например, греясь на солнце вы не можете не признать за солнечной энергией связи с Солнцем, но они ( солнечные лучи ) не вполне Солнце. Поскольку я осознаю, что опыт не полон потому считаю, что для вас он не станет Истиной, потому так до сих пор и не создал своей секты:-) Кстати, после того я года два и соврать то не мог, какая уж там секта.

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А кагью-то тут при чём? У них тоже истинносущий атман?


Это вряд ли!

----------

Нико (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А знаете, даже стало интересно как-то что же мы вкладываем в определения. Никогда не любил философствовать, но можно попробовать:
> Сверхбытийное - я говорю так, чтобы подчеркнуть инаковый, по отношению к феноменальному миру, характер предмета своего созерцания, опознавания или веры. То есть, если я хочу этот предмет как-то описать я вынужден признать, что он ни то и ни это из мира форм. Но в тоже время, поскольку созерцание сопровождается чувственно-сознательными переживаниями мне приходится говорить, что Это присутствует в мире и может быть ощущаемо не просто как логическая концепция, а как нечто Живое.
> Но эта теоретика конечно возможна уже вне опыта. В опыте были даны чувства только дыхания, зыбкости материи, счастья, облегчения и желания скорейшей смерти, как ни странно.
> Употребляя какие-то термины мы все же хотим чтобы они могли что-то сказать о предмете. Термин Что-то мною никак не переживается, за ним не стоят ни какие значимые для меня символы. Единое же, подчёркивает во первых общую связь меня как тела, пространства, Луны и сознания. Во вторых, что в основе  этой единой атомистики лежит нечто, или вот даже ваше Что-то что нас связывает. Можно назвать это Целым, но это делается потому что есть Вы и мне нужно как-то объясняться. Без вас, или иного Это становится Ничто ибо не зачем и некому.
> Почему я уверен? Сейчас не уверен. Но во время опыта это переживается так интенсивно, что у вас нет ментальных сил, даже при желании , этот опыт подвергнуть ни сомнению ни анализу чтоб посеять скепсис. В это время вы не можете убегать от самого себя. Тут наверно несколько туманно но иначе не могу.
> Моё понимание Единого не Истина, но в тоже время и Истина. То есть оно не полно. Например, греясь на солнце вы не можете не признать за солнечной энергией связи с Солнцем, но они ( солнечные лучи ) не вполне Солнце. Поскольку я осознаю, что опыт не полон потому считаю, что для вас он не станет Истиной, потому так до сих пор и не создал своей секты:-) Кстати, после того я года два и соврать то не мог, какая уж там секта.


Точно также воспринимается ПРАТИТЬЯ-САМУТПАДА (взаимозависимое возникновение)
Я не вижу за этим Единого.
И я не понимаю, каким образом @*Сергей Хос* собирается _теоретически_ обсуждать данную тему, если она упирается в практику.

----------


## Максим&

> Точно также воспринимается ПРАТИТЬЯ-САМУТПАДА (взаимозависимое возникновение)
> Я не вижу за этим Единого.
> И я не понимаю, каким образом @*Сергей Хос* собирается _теоретически_ обсуждать данную тему, если она упирается в практику.


А где можно прочитать как воспринимается П-С? 
Ну, а то что вы в Едином не видите Единого, уж простите но есть такой анекдот:-) 
 "Когда Платон философствовал по поводу идей и употреблял такие слова, как "стольность" и "чашность", Диоген возразил: "Что касается меня, то стол и чашу, Платон, я вижу, а вот стольность и чашность - нет". На что Платон ответил: "Здесь нет ничего мудреного. У тебя есть глаза, которыми ты можешь увидеть и стол и чашу, а вот ума, чтобы увидеть стольность или чашность - не хватает"

----------


## Фил

> А где можно прочитать как воспринимается П-С?


Я так воспринимаю, а Единого за этим - не вижу.




> Ну, а то что вы в Едином не видите Единого, уж простите но есть такой анекдот:-) 
> 
>  "Когда Платон философствовал по поводу идей и употреблял такие слова, как "стольность" и "чашность", Диоген возразил: "Что касается меня, то стол и чашу, Платон, я вижу, а вот стольность и чашность - нет". На что Платон ответил: "Здесь нет ничего мудреного. У тебя есть глаза, которыми ты можешь увидеть и стол и чашу, а вот ума, чтобы увидеть стольность или чашность - не хватает"


Это все таки анекдот.
Вряд ли Платон так мог сказать.
Потому что это, как обычно, последний аргумент "сам дурак".
Так можно парировать абсурдность любой выдуманной концепции - "у Вас нет ума чтобы увидеть", "у Вас низкое воззрение" и т.д.... проходили уже...
Христианин скажет Вам, что Вы не верите в Бога исключительно по причине Вашей собственной ущербности.
Что возразите?

----------

Нико (21.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

Почитать, как воспринимается П-С, можно у Цонкапы. "Ламрим ченмо", "Средний ламрим" и пр. его труды. Вперед!

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> И я не понимаю, каким образом Сергей Хос собирается _теоретически_ обсуждать данную тему, если она упирается в практику.


Без практики (теоретически)- обсуждать вообще ничего нельзя- иначе обсуждающий- является не понимающим звуко- передающим устройством (если за произносимыми словами не стоит пусть и краткий- но опыт). Не даром  в сутрах "просветлялись"- прям во время слушания)). Вопрос скорее в том, что-бы уличить атманолюбов, в принимании одного- за иное, опыт постконцептуализирования- за: "о это было единое!.."))

----------

Нико (21.08.2015), Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Без практики (теоретически)- обсуждать вообще ничего нельзя- иначе обсуждающий- является не понимающим звуко- передающим устройством (если за произносимыми словами не стоит пусть и краткий- но опыт). Не даром  в сутрах "просветлялись"- прям во время слушания)). Вопрос скорее в том, что-бы уличить атманолюбов, в принимании одного- за иное, опыт постконцептуализирования- за: "о это было единое!.."))


Вот я про опыт поэтому и спрашивал.
А теоретически можно все что угодно изучать.
Теоретическую физику например.

----------

Дубинин (21.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Я так воспринимаю, а Единого за этим - не вижу.
> 
> 
> Это все таки анекдот.
> Вряд ли Платон так мог сказать.
> Потому что это, как обычно, последний аргумент "сам дурак".
> Так можно парировать абсурдность любой выдуманной концепции - "у Вас нет ума чтобы увидеть", "у Вас низкое воззрение" и т.д.... проходили уже...
> Христианин скажет Вам, что Вы не верите в Бога исключительно по причине Вашей собственной ущербности.
> Что возразите?


Может и анекдот, но ведь полезный же:-) 
Вы правы, что его можно развернуть и так, но какие у вас основания есть отвергать его? Я например читал о сотнях разных мистических переживаниях  в различных религиях. Допустим у меня этого нет, как бы я не тужился и не жмурил глаза. Разве это повод объявить всех шарлатанами? Может все же допустить что во мне чего-то недостает, или как-то по другому срабатывает?
Христианин же врядли имеет право такое сказать. Потому как в нем признаётся Бог как Личность которая может входить в мир и при желании нарушать физические порядки. И если я Его не вижу, то не по причине своей ущербности, а в силу того что Он не хочет раскрыться. А так я ж не против.
Так что с меня и взятки гладки:-) 
Ладно, по-моему уже софистика пошла. У вас то есть в кармане какая-то своя Истина, есть что предложить в качестве опиума? А то вы все отвергаете, а в итоге что..есть что положительное в вашем отрицании?

----------


## Максим&

> Без практики (теоретически)- обсуждать вообще ничего нельзя- иначе обсуждающий- является не понимающим звуко- передающим устройством (если за произносимыми словами не стоит пусть и краткий- но опыт). Не даром  в сутрах "просветлялись"- прям во время слушания)). Вопрос скорее в том, что-бы уличить атманолюбов, в принимании одного- за иное, опыт постконцептуализирования- за: "о это было единое!.."))


Не совсем ясно представляю как вы можете меня уличить: вот давеча мне в видении явился Будда и сказал, что он есть Махаатман и что он любит меня. Ну и как мне после этого его не любить:-)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кагью-то тут при чём? У них тоже истинносущий атман?


Кагью по воззрению очень близко к ньингма, и так же считает сутры Третьего поворота учениями окончательного (= высшего) смысла (нитартха).
А что в этих сутрах говорится про "истинносущий атман" - я уже цитировал прежде.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ладно, по-моему уже софистика пошла. У вас то есть в кармане какая-то своя Истина, есть что предложить в качестве опиума


Никаких наркотиков, опиума и оболванивания.
Никакого самообмана и одурманивания.




> А то вы все отвергаете, а в итоге что..есть что положительное в вашем отрицании?


Я не отрицаю.
Я показываю, что одно безосновательное утверждение с тем же успехом имеет право быть заменено на аналогичное противоположное безосновательное утверждение. 
А что положительного?
Бороться и искать, найти и не сдаваться (To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield)
И не соглашаться на дерьмо. У каждого есть право не соглашаться на дерьмо. Даже если кроме дерьма есть больше нечего, в еду оно не превратится.


                  Мой умысел - к закату парус править,
                  За грань его, и, прежде чем умру,
                  Быть там, где тонут западные звезды.
                  Быть может, пропасть моря нас проглотит,
                  Быть может, к Островам дойдем Счастливым,
                  Увидим там великого Ахилла,
                  Которого мы знали. Многих нет,
                  Но многие доныне пребывают.
                  И нет в нас прежней силы давних дней,
                  Что колебала над землей и небо,
                  Но мы есть мы. Закал сердец бесстрашных,
                  Ослабленных и временем и роком,
                  Но сильных неослабленною волей
                  Искать, найти, дерзать, не уступать.
/Альфред Теннисон/

----------


## Сергей Хос

> каким образом @*Сергей Хос* собирается _теоретически_ обсуждать данную тему, если она упирается в практику.


любое воззрение можно обсуждать теоретически
опыт просто делает слова более весомыми, как внутренняя сила говорящего
но при этом совершенно не обязательно говорить о самом опыте

----------


## Фил

> Не совсем ясно представляю как вы можете меня уличить: вот давеча мне в видении явился Будда и сказал, что он есть Махаатман и что он любит меня. Ну и как мне после этого его не любить:-)


Передайте ему, чтобы ко мне тоже зашёл.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не совсем ясно представляю как вы можете меня уличить: вот давеча мне в видении явился Будда и сказал, что он есть Махаатман и что он любит меня. Ну и как мне после этого его не любить:-)


Ну с начала нужен ваш пусть небольшой опыт в однонаправленной шаматхе (да- бы не принимать одно за другое), затем вы с этим опытом воспринимаете скажем автобус, и чем лучше умение- тем честнее различите свои усилия по отделению себя от не себя, тьмы от света, движения от неподвижности, наделения чего-то движущегося по признакам из памяти- именем автобуса и пр.. Так-же кроме своей работы по узнаванию- при навыке- не найдёте вообще ничего..ни будд, ни "единого"- токмо усилия концептуализирования- постфактум.

----------


## Фил

> любое воззрение можно обсуждать теоретически
> опыт просто делает слова более весомыми, как внутренняя сила говорящего
> но при этом совершенно не обязательно говорить о самом опыте


Вот воззрение о Маха-Атмане и уперлось в тупик.
За которым кроме цитат ничего и нет, а цитаты пусты без опыта.
Что Вы можете предложить дальше, кроме цитат?
Где основание?
Где фундамент?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не совсем ясно представляю как вы можете меня уличить: вот давеча мне в видении явился Будда и сказал, что он есть Махаатман и что он любит меня. Ну и как мне после этого его не любить:-)


Взаправдашний будда прочёл бы полезную и увлекательную лекцию: ведь он лучший учитель.

----------


## Максим&

> Передайте ему, чтобы ко мне тоже зашёл.


Передал. Сказал, что только после того как принесете покаяние и примите ТП. До того момента токмо пустота:-)

----------

Кузьмич (21.08.2015), Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кагью по воззрению очень близко к ньингма, и так же считает сутры Третьего поворота учениями окончательного (= высшего) смысла (нитартха).
> А что в этих сутрах говорится про "истинносущий атман" - я уже цитировал прежде.


Где написано, что кагью так считает? )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Где написано, что кагью так считает? )


где только это не написано ))))

А если серьезно, то противоположной позиции придерживается, по сути, только гелуг, если брать тиб. буддизм

----------

Кузьмич (21.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что Вы можете предложить дальше, кроме цитат?
> Где основание?
> Где фундамент?


Основание и фундамент - в собственной уверенности, которая основывается на личном опыте созерцания.
А приведение цитат сопрягает эту уверенность с опытом учителей, то есть с живой традицией.

----------


## Максим&

> Ну с начала нужен ваш пусть небольшой опыт в однонаправленной шаматхе (да- бы не принимать одно за другое), затем вы с этим опытом воспринимаете скажем автобус, и чем лучше умение- тем честнее различите свои усилия по отделению себя от не себя, тьмы от света, движения от неподвижности, наделения чего-то движущегося по признакам из памяти- именем автобуса и пр.. Так-же кроме своей работы по узнаванию- при навыке- не найдёте вообще ничего..ни будд, ни "единого"- токмо усилия концептуализирования- постфактум.


Здесь по-моему описана проблема ума, который замкнулся на себе и так и не вышел из собственного самоанализа. Приход же Будды не связан с собственным анализом своего ума, а приходит внезапно и охватывает собой все вокруг. В это время даже сил анализировать просто нет. По-моему там и воли твоей уже нет. Ни спать не можешь, ни есть. И хотел бы отмахнуться да не можешь.

----------


## Нико

> где только это не написано ))))
> 
> А если серьезно, то противоположной позиции придерживается, по сути, только гелуг, если брать тиб. буддизм


Истоки гелуг не подскажешь?

----------


## Максим&

> Вот воззрение о Маха-Атмане и уперлось в тупик.
> За которым кроме цитат ничего и нет, а цитаты пусты без опыта.
> Что Вы можете предложить дальше, кроме цитат?
> Где основание?
> Где фундамент?


А у вас есть какой-то опыт? Опишите мне опыт Пустоты, Фил. Может я решу что он превосходней, блаженней, полезнее. Что искать то?

----------


## Дубинин

> Здесь по-моему описана проблема ума, который замкнулся на себе и так и не вышел из собственного самоанализа. Приход же Будды не связан с собственным анализом своего ума, а приходит внезапно и охватывает собой все вокруг. В это время даже сил анализировать просто нет. По-моему там и воли твоей уже нет. Ни спать не можешь, ни есть. И хотел бы отмахнуться да не можешь.


Когда говорят о чём-то, то предполагается, что собеседники одинаково понимают термины и имеют похожий опыт их употребления. Для переживания скажем абсолюта или будды, нужно иметь представление что это? и средства узнавания (средство узнавания это шаматха) иначе вы увидите не будду а чувака похожего на древние картинки- созданные фантазией прежних художников. (есть сутра- что будда это Пресечение, а не уходящий- приходящий дядька..). Отсюда- используя шаматху- будду пережить можно, а "единый абсолют"- нельзя (без принятия ощущения "абсолюта"- за сам "абсолют").

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Истоки гелуг не подскажешь?


Цонкапа.
угадал? ))))

----------


## Нико

> Цонкапа.
> угадал? ))))


Нет, это сакья, кагью и даже ньингма

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, это сакья, кагью и даже ньингма


по мнению гелуг )))

----------


## Максим&

> Так-же кроме своей работы по узнаванию- при навыке- не найдёте вообще ничего..ни будд, ни "единого"- токмо усилия концептуализирования- постфактум.


Вот у Орлова нечто похожее.
Та философская система, которую они создали - мадхьямика-прасангика - очень похожа на процесс самоосознавания рассудком самого себя в тщетной попытке самопреодоления. Анализируя себя, рассудок видит свою собственную пустоту. Но так как он убеждён в своей тотальности и всё видит как свои концепции, то пустоту самого себя он переносит и на всё остальное, которое на самом деле не имеет рассудочной природы. Абсолютный анализ прасангиков - это всего лишь метод самоосознавания рассудка, в ходе которого он проверяет свои построения на логическую непротиворечивость. Естественно, он видит, что всё придуманное им не выдерживает такого анализа, являясь пустым от истинного существования. И вот эту пустоту самого себя от истины рассудок представляет как абсолютную истину, внеконцептуальное постижение которой и есть реализация. Та внеконцептуальность постижения пустоты от истины собственного бытия, к которой стремится рассудок, есть просто его мечта вырваться за собственные пределы. Но собственными средствами рассудок не может себя преодолеть. Все его усилия в этом направлении тщетны. Объявив же, что всё или не существует вообще, или же существует лишь номинально, рассудок уничтожил для себя даже саму возможность обратиться за помощью к тому, что неизмеримо выше его и изначально находится за пределами всяких концепций. Тем самым существа, отождествившие себя с рассудком, закрыли для себя все выходы из самсары.

----------


## Максим&

> Когда говорят о чём-то, то предполагается, что собеседники одинаково понимают термины и имеют похожий опыт их употребления. Для переживания скажем абсолюта или будды, нужно иметь представление что это? и средства узнавания (средство узнавания это шаматха) иначе вы увидите не будду а чувака похожего на древние картинки- созданные фантазией прежних художников. (есть сутра- что будда это Пресечение, а не уходящий- приходящий дядька..). Отсюда- используя шаматху- будду пережить можно, а "единый абсолют"- нельзя (без принятия ощущения "абсолюта"- за сам "абсолют").


Дубинин, вы просто философский монстр:-)  Я не врубаюсь за ходом ваших мыслей. Первое недоумение, почему Будда не может принять форму чувака и не явиться мне так, как ему пожелается. Он чем-то ограничен? Я понимаю, что это не абсолютная форма, так как с точки зрения абсолютного никакой формы увидеть нельзя ибо негде.
Втрое недоумение..почему будду можно ощутить в опыте, а абсолют нет? Вы считаете что абсолют это "мертвечина" и он себя никак переживать не может?

----------


## Максим&

> Так-же кроме своей работы по узнаванию- при навыке- не найдёте вообще ничего..ни будд, ни "единого"- токмо усилия концептуализирования- постфактум.


Давайте немного отойдем от высот и спустимся на землю, к человеку. К его переживанию блага, пользы, нужности какого-либо опыта. Либо я решу что прасангику стоит искать и сделать её смыслом жизни, либо окончательно пойму что кроме диалектических конструктов она мне ничего предложить не сможет.
Вот смотрите..в Махаатмане, хотя я его могу назвать и Вини-пухом, переживаются мною такие положительные феномены, как безболезненность тела, свобода, то что на человеческом языке принято называть Любовью, так что это все же скорее опыт не абсолютной адвайты, прилив решимости и сил готовых хоть пешком обходить всю Землю, то есть как бы мир без границ, бесстрашие, свобода от всех тягостных дум, преодоление страха смерти вплоть до того, что эта мирская хоботня становится такой дешевой, что хочется побыстрей умереть, так как есть переживание не просто пустоты от всего, а Живого прибывающего за всем.
Теперь, что положительного можете предложить вы, то есть ваша прасангика? Есть нечто, что я бы решил, что оно более достойно поиска нежели моё переживание. Ради чего можно было бы осмысленно жить, сменив резко курс? Какой положительный опыт, можете предложить вы? Пока я вижу только отрицательный метод. Это не то и не то...Такое впечатление, что меня хотят убедить в том, что секс у меня вроде и был, но партнёра в нем не было. Ведь это же жестоко Дубинин, убедить человека что его партнёр  был вооброжаем. Разве прасангика строится только на отбирании и отрицании?
Ну хорошо, разрушили все иллюзии..что взамен? Ничто?

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, вы просто философский монстр:-)  Я не врубаюсь за ходом ваших мыслей. Первое недоумение, почему Будда не может принять форму чувака и не явиться мне так, как ему пожелается. Он чем-то ограничен? Я понимаю, что это не абсолютная форма, так как с точки зрения абсолютного никакой формы увидеть нельзя ибо негде.
> Втрое недоумение..почему будду можно ощутить в опыте, а абсолют нет? Вы считаете что абсолют это "мертвечина" и он себя никак переживать не может?


Если двое разговаривают, то они договариваются о терминах (1-й закон логики). Любой  в принципе может пережить сотояние будды и им быть. От сюда- любой может и не быть.. Единственный критерий узнать- что к вам пришёл будда- (в трактовке Тхеравады), это пережить пресечение (но не "некого пришедшего"). 
Про абсолют: прямой опыт абсолюта (со знаком +)- исключён- ибо этот знак- предполагает концепцию- существование (в отличии от Пресечения- это просто отсутствие опыта).

----------


## Максим&

> Если двое разговаривают, то они договариваются о терминах (1-й закон логики). Любой  в принципе может пережить сотояние будды и им быть. От сюда- любой может и не быть.. Единственный коитерий ужнать- что у вам пришёл будда- (в трактовке Тхеравады), это пережить пресечение (но не "некого пришедшего"). 
> Про абсолют: прямой опыт абсолюта (со знаком +)- исключён- ибо этот знак- предполагает концепцию- существование (в отличии от Пресечения- это просто отсутствие опыта).


А переживать все в трактовке Тхеравады это обязательно? А в прасангике тоже основное это Пресечение?

----------


## Нико

> А в прасангике тоже основное это Пресечение?


Разумеется! Иначе зачем она, для споров?)

----------

Дубинин (21.08.2015), Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Где написано, что кагью так считает? )


Цитата  от Сергей Хос :
"Кагью по воззрению очень близко к ньингма, и так же считает сутры Третьего поворота учениями окончательного (= высшего) смысла (нитартха)."(конец цитаты)



Это так и есть.

----------


## Максим&

> Разумеется! Иначе зачем она, для споров?)


Вообще все Пресекаем или что-то оставляем?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для меня ,к примеру, "третий поворот" - это вообще чисто философский термин, придуманный для изящества модели, причем догадываюсь кем.
> ".


Если не секрет, не могли бы поделиться догадкой ?

----------

Дубинин (21.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Давайте немного отойдем от высот и спустимся на землю, к человеку. К его переживанию блага, пользы, нужности какого-либо опыта. Либо я решу что прасангику стоит искать и сделать её смыслом жизни, либо окончательно пойму что кроме диалектических конструктов она мне ничего предложить не сможет.
> Вот смотрите..в Махаатмане, хотя я его могу назвать и Вини-пухом, переживаются мною такие положительные феномены, как безболезненность тела, свобода, то что на человеческом языке принято называть Любовью, так что это все же скорее опыт не абсолютной адвайты, прилив решимости и сил готовых хоть пешком обходить всю Землю, то есть как бы мир без границ, бесстрашие, свобода от всех тягостных дум, преодоление страха смерти вплоть до того, что эта мирская хоботня становится такой дешевой, что хочется побыстрей умереть, так как есть переживание не просто пустоты от всего, а Живого прибывающего за всем.
> Теперь, что положительного можете предложить вы, то есть ваша прасангика? Есть нечто, что я бы решил, что оно более достойно поиска нежели моё переживание. Ради чего можно было бы осмысленно жить, сменив резко курс? Какой положительный опыт, можете предложить вы? Пока я вижу только отрицательный метод. Это не то и не то...Такое впечатление, что меня хотят убедить в том, что секс у меня вроде и был, но партнёра в нем не было. Ведь это же жестоко Дубинин, убедить человека что его партнёр  был вооброжаем. Разве прасангика строится только на отбирании и отрицании?
> Ну хорошо, разрушили все иллюзии..что взамен? Ничто?


Да!- ничего. Поэтому я согласен с МП. И Поэтому я не буддист (атеист что-ли?). Я по нынешним своим представлениям- получу плод- ничего не делая- просто умерев )).

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот у Орлова нечто похожее.
> Та философская система, которую они создали - мадхьямика-прасангика - очень похожа на процесс самоосознавания рассудком самого себя в тщетной попытке самопреодоления. Анализируя себя, рассудок видит свою собственную пустоту. Но так как он убеждён в своей тотальности и всё видит как свои концепции, то пустоту самого себя он переносит и на всё остальное, которое на самом деле не имеет рассудочной природы. Абсолютный анализ прасангиков - это всего лишь метод самоосознавания рассудка, в ходе которого он проверяет свои построения на логическую непротиворечивость. Естественно, он видит, что всё придуманное им не выдерживает такого анализа, являясь пустым от истинного существования. И вот эту пустоту самого себя от истины рассудок представляет как абсолютную истину, внеконцептуальное постижение которой и есть реализация. Та внеконцептуальность постижения пустоты от истины собственного бытия, к которой стремится рассудок, есть просто его мечта вырваться за собственные пределы. Но собственными средствами рассудок не может себя преодолеть. Все его усилия в этом направлении тщетны. Объявив же, что всё или не существует вообще, или же существует лишь номинально, рассудок уничтожил для себя даже саму возможность обратиться за помощью к тому, что неизмеримо выше его и изначально находится за пределами всяких концепций. Тем самым существа, отождествившие себя с рассудком, закрыли для себя все выходы из самсары.


Я не знаю этого Орлова- не читал. Но исходя из вашей цитаты- там всё странно- искать плод некого умствования- рассудка: (абсолют, "как оно есть"...)- но не рассудком?

----------


## Максим&

> Да ничего. Поэтому я согласен с ПМ. И Поэтому я не буддист (атеист что-ли?). Я по нынешним своим представлениям- получу плод- ничего не делая- просто умерев )).


То есть, вместо бублика МП предлагает мне дырку от него? Нет, если честно я пока не готов к такому размену:-)

----------


## Максим&

> (атеист что-ли?). Я по нынешним своим представлениям- получу плод- ничего не делая- просто умерев )).


Можно личный вопрос, можете не отвечать. Вы ж с духами общаетесь, как можно быть полным материалистом? Ну анимистом ещё понятно...вы ж отрицаете собственный опыт. Как так?

----------

Ридонлиев (22.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Можно личный вопрос, можете не отвечать. Вы ж с духами общаетесь, как можно быть полным материалистом? Ну анимистом ещё понятно...вы ж отрицаете собственный опыт. Как так?


Более того, я при надобности много чего делаю.. свечи жгу, колдую, крещусь размашисто и пр.. Это просто работает (в рамках в меру ожидаемого..) и всё. Одно дело- стройное выверенное учение, другое дело- "данное в ощущениях")).
(ни грамма не значит- что духи- есть, если я их вижу, и манипуляциями с ними что-то меняю в переживаниях других..) (что их нет- то-же не факт).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То есть, вместо бублика МП предлагает мне дырку от него? Нет, если честно я пока не готов к такому размену:-)


Мадхьямака-аватара Чандракирти не читали?

Там практически о другом, а Чандракирти классика МП.

----------

Нико (21.08.2015), Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Нет, это сакья, кагью и даже ньингма


А кадампа?! Старая?  :EEK!:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Если не секрет, не могли бы поделиться догадкой ?


Тут больше связано с историей и моими взглядами на причины появляения тех или иных доктринальных новаций, поэтому расписывать не хочется по разным причинам.

Кем - теми кто подписывал тексты Асанагой/Майтрея-натхой. Зачем - тут вкратце скажу (не хочется религиозные темы затрагивать, там для нагарджунистов совсем не кошерно получается) - йогачаринские учителя Наланды, есть свидетельства, что наставниками Наланды по крайней мере до конца 7-го века были "классические" йогачарины. Больше  того,  вероятнее всего мадхьмики до поздних времен (Паловских) не представляли никакой серьезной доктринальной силы, и тем более в Наланде. 
P.S. Историю Тибета Вы вы  знаете, поэтому наверное догадываетесь как получилос так, что третий поворот стал по иерархии ниже второго.


UPD: Кстати неплохая статья в Вики (сутра, где впервые декларируется третий поворот):https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandhinirmocana_Sutra

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2015), Дубинин (21.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А кадампа?! Старая?


И она)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще все Пресекаем или что-то оставляем?


Пресекаем страдание и его причины -- маригпу и клеши.

----------


## Фил

> Основание и фундамент - в собственной уверенности, которая основывается на личном опыте созерцания.
> А приведение цитат сопрягает эту уверенность с опытом учителей, то есть с живой традицией.


Мне бы Вашей уверенности.
Не будете отрицать, что уверенность от Веры?

----------


## Фил

> А у вас есть какой-то опыт? Опишите мне опыт Пустоты, Фил. Может я решу что он превосходней, блаженней, полезнее. Что искать то?


Что искать?
Ничего  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тут больше связано с историей и моими взглядами на причины появляения тех или иных доктринальных новаций, поэтому расписывать не хочется по разным причинам.
> 
>  ]


Да, политика дело нехорошее.

 Думал, что Вы о Бхавивеке, у него уже  вроде хорошо  вопрос о Трёх поворотах разработан, причём праджня-парамиту он относит к Третьему повороту. И суть праджня-парамиты для обычных людей раскрывается именно в текстах Майтреи, особенно в Абхисамаяаламкаре.

Думаю в Наланде и после 7века  небыло никаких споров между мадхьмаками и йогачарами, яркий пример чему - Шантаракшита.
Возможно расхождения появились уже в более позднем периоде в Викрамашиле.

Кстате в Кагью после изучения Шантаракшиты и Чандракирти, окончательный смысл Мадхьямака изучается по текстам Майтрейи - Дхармадхарматавибханга и Махаяноттаратантрашастра.
Считается, что по этим же текстам изучалась и в Наланде.

----------


## Дубинин

> То есть, вместо бублика МП предлагает мне дырку от него? Нет, если честно я пока не готов к такому размену:-)


Они предлагают не "дырку", а уловку для власти над эмоциями при пользовании "бубликом" а в сиддхических вариантах- власть над самим бубликом и собой )) (это если не Нирвану как эффект смотреть- а сансарный профит).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне бы Вашей уверенности.
> Не будете отрицать, что уверенность от Веры?


Вера есть уверенность в вещах невидимых ))))

----------

Фил (21.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Они предлагают не "дырку", а уловку для власти над эмоциями при пользовании "бубликом" а в сиддхических вариантах- власть над самим бубликом и собой )) (это если не Нирвану как эффект смотреть- а сансарный профит).


Эх..подставили однако меня буддийские учителя. Я то в своей наивности надеялся, что Нирвана это запредельное сат-чит-ананда, а оно только уловка. А власти над собой ради сансарного профита, да чтоб не пукнуть во время умирания можно и у Зенона Китийского научиться. Вот и прихожу к выводу, что без веры в утомительную сансару весь хинаянско-прасангиковский пафос оказывается никчемен.

----------


## Shus

> Да, политика дело нехорошее.
>  Думал, что Вы о Бхавивеке, у него уже  вроде хорошо  вопрос о Трёх поворотах разработан, причём праджня-парамиту он относит к Третьему повороту. И суть праджня-парамиты для обычных людей раскрывается именно в текстах Майтреи, особенно в Абхисамаяаламкаре.
> Думаю в Наланде и после 7века  небыло никаких споров между мадхьмаками и йогачарами, яркий пример чему - Шантаракшита. Возможно расхождения появились уже в более позднем периоде в Викрамашиле.
> Кстате в Кагью после изучения Шантаракшиты и Чандракирти, окончательный смысл Мадхьямака изучается по текстам Майтрейи - Дхармадхарматавибханга и Махаяноттаратантрашастра.
> Считается, что по этим же текстам изучалась и в Наланде.


Про споры и противостояния - это больше дискурс "философской истории". В реальной истории все происходило гораздо гармоничнее: одни "старели" и не отвечали текущим историко-социальным условиям, поэтому покровители переключались на других (которые тут же дружно толклись при дворе: буддисты (разные), сиидхи (разные), индуисты (разные) и пр., и пр.), а "косное" направление или трансформировалось, или тихо отступало в тень, или "умирало". Или наоборот правитель и государство по каким-то причинам рушилось и кушать становилось нечего (я всегда в пример привожу великую буддистскую Аджанту - полвека феерического расцвета и почти мгновенное запустение).  В "Индиях", и в дхармических религиях частности, все было несколько по другому, чем в Европе (и в мозгах европейцев): в той же Наланде судя по всему чего только не сосуществовало. 

Единственное, что жестко отсутствует в разных видах "историй", так это акцент на то, что все центры были монастырями со своими Винаями (винай как известно кратно меньше, чем философских "школ"), внутренними уставами и библиотеками, доступ к которым (как на внесение текста так и на выдачу для изучения и проповеди) был очень серьезно регламентирован. А иметь на руках тексты монах не имел права (ну и тем более проповедовать по неучтенным источникам). Поэтому легитимизация сутр и шастр, которая в тот период могла происходить только через библиотеки - это отдельная и очень увлекательная история. Если этот аспект всегда держать в уме, то многие распространенные мифы и предания сразу же вызовут массу вопросов (в том числе и весь этот разгуляй в "философской" и "доктринальных" историях). 

P.S. Кстати я соврал, когда говорил, что нет предания о том, что Нагараджуна (который 2-3 в.в.) обрел _махаянские сутры_. Есть его краткая биография в переводе (кит.) Кумарадживы, в которой написано, что он обрел их что-то типа "в снежных горах" (привожу по памяти). Текст небольшой и малоинформативный, вероятно поэтому упоминается нечасто (да и с происхождением, КМК, не все ясно).
Но у нас-то гуляет как раз история именно о "тантричеком" Нагарджуне, который добыл сутры (а это были на самом деле тантры, Махавайрочна и пр.) из железной ступы, расположенной в Андхре.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2015), Дубинин (22.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Эх..подставили однако меня буддийские учителя. Я то в своей наивности надеялся, что Нирвана это запредельное сат-чит-ананда, а оно только уловка. А власти над собой ради сансарного профита, да чтоб не пукнуть во время умирания можно и у Зенона Китийского научиться. Вот и прихожу к выводу, что без веры в утомительную сансару весь хинаянско-прасангиковский пафос оказывается никчемен.


А это многие практикуют Йогу Патанджали, но называют это - буддизм. Ничего страшного. Ишвара в помощь!  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (22.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Про споры и противостояния - это больше дискурс "философской истории". В реальной истории все происходило гораздо гармоничнее: одни "старели" и не отвечали текущим историко-социальным условиям, поэтому покровители переключались на других (которые тут же дружно толклись при дворе: буддисты (разные), сиидхи (разные), индуисты (разные) и пр., и пр.), а "косное" направление трансформировалось или тихо отступало в тень или "умирало". Или наоборот правитель и государство по каким-то причинам рушилось и кушать становилось нечего (я всегда в пример привожу великую буддистскую Аджанту - полвека феерического расцвета и почти мгновенное запустение).  В "Индиях", и в дхармических религиях частности, все было несколько по другому, чем в Европе (и в мозгах европейцев): в той же Наланде судя по всему чего только не сосуществовало. 
> 
> Единственное, что жестко отсутствует в разных видах "историй", так это акцент на то, что все центры были монастырями со своими Винаями (винай как известно кратно меньше, чем философских "школ"), внутренними уставами и библиотеками, доступ к которым (как на внесение текста так и на выдачу для изучения и проповеди) был очень серьезно регламентирован. А иметь на руках тексты монах не имел права (ну и тем более проповедовать по неучтенным источникам). Поэтому легитимизация сутр и шастр, которая в тот период могла происходить только через библиотеки - это отдельная и очень увлекательная история. Если этот аспект всегда держать в уме, то многие распространенные мифы и предания сразу же вызовут массу вопросов (в том числе и весь этот разгуляй в "философской" и "доктринальных" историях). 
> 
> P.S. Кстати я соврал, когда говорил, что нет предания о том, что Нагараджуна (который 2-3 в.в.) обрел _махаянские сутры_. Есть его краткая биография в переводе (кит.) Кумарадживы, в которой написано, что он обрел их что-то типа "в снежных горах" (привожу по памяти). Текст небольшой и малоинформативный, вероятно поэтому упоминается нечасто (да и с происхождением, КМК, не все ясно).
> Но у нас-то гуляет как раз история именно о "тантричеком" Нагарджуне, который добыл сутры (а это были на самом деле тантры, Махавайрочна и пр.) из железной ступы, расположенной в Андхре.


Вот так скорее..После этого он стал отыскивать другие сутры, но нигде не находил; только в глубинеснежных гор ОДИН престарелый бхикшу (монах) дал ему сутру махаяны, которой глубокий смысл хотя он и понял, но не мог найти пространного истолкования.
Потом прошло какое-то время, и я его опускаю.
Тогда Нагараджа, царь драконов, сжалясь над ним, взял (его) к себе в море в свой дворец и там показал ему семь драгоценных хранилищ с книгами Вайпулья'^ и прочими сутрами глубокого и сокровенного смысла. Нагарджуна читал их в продолжение 90 дней.

----------

Shus (22.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А это многие практикуют Йогу Патанджали, но называют это - буддизм. Ничего страшного. Ишвара в помощь!


Здесь тоже могут быть интересные исторические ньюансы.

Как Вы считаете, если перевод текста помещён в Тенгьюр (Данжур), автор - буддист?

----------


## Амир

> Мне бы Вашей уверенности.
> Не будете отрицать, что уверенность от Веры?


Уверенность от "слепой веры", конечно, тоже бывает  :Smilie: , но настоящая уверенность от знания, например, один раз обнаружив, что огонь горяч, вы будете всегда в этом уверены, при этом вы даже можете не помнить момент обнаружения этого знания, но это никак не пошатнёт вашу уверенность. Кто то может вам сказать, что ваша вера в огонь слепа и попросит доказательств, но вам это будет не интересно.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тогда Нагараджа, царь драконов, сжалясь над ним, взял (его) к себе в море в свой дворец и там показал ему семь драгоценных хранилищ с книгами Вайпулья'^ и прочими сутрами глубокого и сокровенного смысла. Нагарджуна читал их в продолжение 90 дней.


Есть ли ещё в китайских буддийских источниках упоминания о Нагарадже?

----------


## Максим&

> Есть ли ещё в китайских источниках упоминания о Нагарадже?


Андросов. Буддизм Нагарджуны. Глава-Агиография Нагарджуны. Или вы про царя Нагов? Тогда незнаю, может у Дао-аня что-то есть. 
Кстати, в этой же главе с 32 стр. есть про самоубийства - это уже для Shus пишу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вот так скорее...


Что-то Вы меня озадачили. Нашел текст, на который вы ссылаетесь: там ни переводчика, ни источника не указано. Пошел искать перевод Кумарадживы, т.к. мне что-то помнится, что он покороче и попроще был.

UPD: Нашел у Андросова. Все равно охота посмотреть англ. перевод. Ну и еще раз извиняюсь, за неточную информацию.
Про "самоубийства" у Андросова, как мне помнится, в основном из Ламотта.
Еще UPD: Все так и есть почти дословно. Устыдился и зарекся по памяти приводить какие-то факты без проверки источника.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Андросов. Буддизм Нагарджуны. Глава-Агиография Нагарджуны. Или вы про царя Нагов? Тогда незнаю, может у Дао-аня что-то есть. 
> Кстати, в этой же главе с 32 стр. есть про самоубийства - это уже для Shus пишу.


Да,  про царя Нагов.

----------


## Максим&

> Что-то Вы меня озадачили. Нашел текст, на который вы ссылаетесь: там ни переводчика, ни источника не указано. Пошел искать перевод Кумарадживы, т.к. мне что-то помнится, что он покороче и попроще был.
> 
> UPD: Нашел у Андросова. Все равно охота посмотреть англ. перевод. Ну и еще раз извиняюсь, за неточную информацию.
> Про "самоубийства" у Андросова, как мне помнится, в основном из Ламотта.
> Еще UPD: Все так и есть почти дословно. Устыдился и зарекся по памяти приводить какие-то факты без проверки источника.


Вот ещё у Фа-сяна про самоубийство..Если выйти из Старого Города на северо-восток и пройти 3 ли — будет пещера Девадатты. В 50 бу отсюда находится огромный черный камень прямоугольной формы. В прошлом жил бхикшу, который бродил по камню, размышляя так: «Это (мое) тело есть бренность, страдание и тщета. Оно недостойно чистого созерцания. Это тело есть обуза и мучение». Он [335] выхватил нож, чтобы убить себя, и тут подумал: «Ведь Почитаемый в Мире оставил заповедь, не допускающую самоубийство». Но еще он подумал так: «Впрочем, ныне я желаю убить лишь три вредоносных дара». Тотчас он вонзил нож себе в горло. Когда надрезал плоть — стал Шротаапанна, когда (воткнул нож) наполовину — стал Анагамин, когда же перерезал (горло) — достиг архатства и обрел плод паринирваны.

----------

Shus (22.08.2015), Дубинин (22.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Да,  про царя Нагов.


Надо учить китайский:-) 
У Сюань-цзана про Нагараджу с сутрами нет, зато сам Нагарджуна уже во всей своей алхимической красе...пилюли, бессмертие и все такое.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Здесь тоже могут быть интересные исторические ньюансы.
> Как Вы считаете, если перевод текста помещён в Тенгьюр (Данжур), автор - буддист?


Я не знаю.
Теоретически все что угодно может быть.
А Вы о каком тексте?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Уверенность от "слепой веры", конечно, тоже бывает , но настоящая уверенность от знания, например, один раз обнаружив, что огонь горяч, вы будете всегда в этом уверены, при этом вы даже можете не помнить момент обнаружения этого знания, но это никак не пошатнёт вашу уверенность. Кто то может вам сказать, что ваша вера в огонь слепа и попросит доказательств, но вам это будет не интересно.


Ну знаете, это какое-то прямо, эмоционально окрашенная классификация.
Вот есть "слепая вера" - она "плохая"
А вот есть "не-слепая вера" - вот она то "хорошая".
Какая разница?
Вы (и Хос) делаете далеко идущие выводы совершенно безосновательно. 
Проблема в том, что "знания" пока что в этом мире никто не нашел, а то что Вы называете знанием, таковым не является.

Обнаружив один раз, что огонь - горяч, Вы, действительно, всегда будете в этом уверены, и не сможете ходить по раскалённым углям, даже если это будет вопрос жизни и смерти. Проблемы у людей, которые не могут ходить по раскаленным углям именно психологический от ими же самими вдолбленной себе веры (якобы "знание"), что огонь - горяч. А говорят, после углехождения люди преображаются.

Про себя могу сказать, что у меня было "знание", что выпрыгивать из летящего вертолета - смертельно опасно  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Кто то может вам сказать, что ваша вера в огонь слепа и попросит доказательств, но вам это будет не интересно.


Да? А вот  @*Сергей Хос* это все интересно и интересно. И интерес его не угасает.
Что-то не так.
Сергей, не верите все таки в Маха-Атман? По честному?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, не верите все таки в Маха-Атман? По честному?


Странный вопрос, Фил. Я вообще ни во что не верю. Меня интересует, о чем можно говорить как о существующем и в каком смысле, только и всего.

----------


## Фил

> Странный вопрос, Фил. Я вообще ни во что не верю. Меня интересует, о чем можно говорить как о существующем и в каком смысле, только и всего.


Странный ответ, Сергей.
В Маха-Атман Вы не верите, об опыте его познания говорить отказываетесь.
Зачем тогда вообще об этом говорить? Чтобы убить время?
Как о существующем можно говорить и о "сепульках"




> Нашёл следующие краткие сведения:
> «СЕПУЛЬКИ — важный элемент цивилизации ардритов (см.) с планеты Энтеропия (см.). См. СЕПУЛЬКАРИИ».
> Я последовал этому совету и прочёл:
> «СЕПУЛЬКАРИИ — устройства для сепуления (см.)».
> Я поискал «Сепуление»; там значилось:
> «СЕПУЛЕНИЕ — занятие ардритов (см.) с планеты Энтеропия (см.). См. СЕПУЛЬКИ».
> 
> /Лем С. «Звёздные дневники Ийона Тихого. Путешествие четырнадцатое./


Ах, да! Это вне буддийского дискурса, одна проблема.
Но поговорить то можно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Маха-Атман Вы не верите, об опыте его познания говорить отказываетесь.
> Зачем тогда вообще об этом говорить? Чтобы убить время?
> ...
> Как о существующем можно говорить и о "сепульках"


Мы обсуждаем буддийское воззрение на буддийском форуме. Что не так? и причем тут мой опыт познания?
А о "сепульках" пусть говорят на форуме о "сепульках".

----------


## Фил

> Мы обсуждаем буддийское воззрение на буддийском форуме. Что не так? и причем тут мой опыт познания?
> А о "сепульках" пусть говорят на форуме о "сепульках".


Буддийское воззрение о Маха-Атмане в Вашем изложении, в свете перечисленного,
это безосновательные пустые слова, в таком случае.

Я не вижу ничего за этими словами, а говорить слова может кто угодно, не только Вы. Даже машина.

----------


## Фил

Хотя, если дискурс не буддийский, а буддологический, исторический или культурный - то он имеет место быть.
Вы ведете его именно в этом ключе.
Значит я неправильно оценил изначальные условия.
Но буддология уже напоминает исследование сепулек.

Только вот в историческом контексте пишет свои сообщения @*Shus* и к нему нет вопросов. А Вы это делали как-то двусмысленно.
Но теперь все понятно.

----------

Shus (22.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Буддийское воззрение о Маха-Атмане в Вашем изложении, в свете перечисленного,
> это безосновательные пустые слова, в таком случае.


вот чтоб вам так не думалось, я и привожу цитаты из первоисточников ))))

----------


## Фил

> вот чтоб вам так не думалось, я и привожу цитаты из первоисточников ))))


Так понимаете, я "трепета" перед первоисточниками не испытываю.
Там может быть все что угодно написано.
Меня результаты интересуют, а первоисточники - это палец указывающий на Луну.
Мне изучать палец - неинтересно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так понимаете, я "трепета" перед первоисточниками не испытываю.
> Там может быть все что угодно написано.
> Меня результаты интересуют, а первоисточники - это палец указывающий на Луну.
> Мне изучать палец - неинтересно.


Тогда надо в подпись вынести: " Говорю лишь с теми- кто в поиске правды- изнемог!" )))

----------

Нико (22.08.2015), Фил (22.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда надо в подпись вынести: " Говорю лишь с теми- кто в поиске правды- изнемог!" )))


+5!
Если бы я был поэтом, как Вы!!!

----------

Дубинин (22.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так понимаете, я "трепета" перед первоисточниками не испытываю.


Причем тут трепет? На буддийском форуме обсуждается буддийское воззрение на основании корпуса текстов, в которых оно излагается.
А фантазии на тему "личного опыта", вашего или чьего-то еще, сами по себе мало интересны. Их конечно можно обсудить при случае, но опять же в контексте буддийскогоо воззрения, раз форум - буддийский.

----------

Vladiimir (22.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А кстати,   @*Фил*, как вы определяете, что написанное Орловым искажает смысл мадхьямаки-прасангики? На основании собственного опыта постижения пустоты? поделитесь, плз, раз уж вы считаете необходимым говорить прежде всего из собственного опыта ))))

----------


## Амир

> Ну знаете, это какое-то прямо, эмоционально окрашенная классификация.
> Вот есть "слепая вера" - она "плохая"
> А вот есть "не-слепая вера" - вот она то "хорошая".
> Какая разница?


Разница вполне конкретная, "слепая вера" не является следствием "пути" и опыта, она подразумевает веру с "чужих слов", что само по себе говорит о том, что найдутся и другие слова, которые изменят твою веру. Вера же основанная на собственном опыте (знании) куда прочнее и на неё можно опереться, изменить её не смогут другие слова, а только свой же опыт. 
Т.е. "слепая вера" относительна слов (а язык без костей  :Smilie: ), а вера основанная на опыте относительна опыта, а это уже совсем другой уровень.
Что  же касается "знания", то вполне понятно, что в относительном мире всё знание относящееся к нему априори относительно, но это не меняет того, что: 
1. даже такое знание имеет совсем другой уровень, чем "понимание"
2. мы способны воспринять знание выходящее за рамки нашей относительной реальности и более того, если рассуждать в буддийской онтологии, это неизбежно  :Smilie: .

----------

Фил (22.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. "слепая вера" относительна слов (а язык без костей ), а вера основанная на опыте относительна опыта, а это уже совсем другой уровень.


 Хорошо, что Вы отдаёте отчет, что и то и другое суть - вера.

----------


## Фил

> А кстати,   @*Фил*, как вы определяете, что написанное Орловым искажает смысл мадхьямаки-прасангики? На основании собственного опыта постижения пустоты? поделитесь, плз, раз уж вы считаете необходимым говорить прежде всего из собственного опыта ))))


 Ну конечно.
Выводы Орлова совпадают с ошибочными выводами оппонентов античных скептиков - догматиков.
Самая главная ошибка, это утверждение: _отсутствие концепции - это тоже концепция_. Это не так. Если бы это было так, то некурящий был бы курильщиком, который курит отсутствие табака, а атеист - верующим в то, что Бога нет (хотя именно это вульгарно и подразумевается под атеистом).

А там дальше уже по мелочи. Типа превращения "если...тогда" (if) в "если..тогда и только тогда" (iif) и т.д.
Я как вижу, условно, паттерн, что "атеист верит в то что Бога нет" - это уже индикатор, что человек вообще не шарит в Срединном Пути.

Мой личный опыт состоит в том, что я просто не понимаю, как можно взять из какого-то текста какую-то теорию, какую-то сепульку и строить на этом, по сути дела, свое мироздание. Одно дело, если бы при созерцании Пустоты я бы что-то видел, но сам себе что-то придумать я не могу.

Даже и Ваш опыт бы не помог бы никак в принципе. А тут еще Вы говорите что Вы просто так, поговорить зашли...

----------


## Амир

> Хорошо, что Вы отдаёте отчет, что и то и другое суть - вера.


Как раз наоборот  :Smilie: , вера - это просто слово указывающее на моменты разные по сути.

----------


## Фил

> Как раз наоборот , вера - это просто слово указывающее на моменты разные по сути.


Почему? И там и там - надежда на Истину.
А опыт - что опыт?
Много ли надо опыта, для того чтобы уверовать, и нужен ли он вообще?

----------


## Амир

> Почему? И там и там - надежда на Истину.
> А опыт - что опыт?
> Много ли надо опыта, для того чтобы уверовать, и нужен ли он вообще?


Да нет же, "надежда на истину" характеризует не всю веру, а только основанную на понимании (кто то понял чужие слова, принял и верит в это), в вере основанной на знании надежды нет, есть знание и уверенность в правоте. И с верой, основанной на знании, возникает интересная ситуация, когда источник этого знания тобою забыт, может это произошло давно, а может и не в этой жизни  :Smilie: , но знание есть и в виду того, что не видим его источник, его тоже называют верой.

----------


## Фил

> Да нет же, "надежда на истину" характеризует не всю веру, а только основанную на понимании (кто то понял чужие слова, принял и верит в это), в вере основанной на знании надежды нет, есть знание и уверенность в правоте. И с верой, основанной на знании, возникает интересная ситуация, когда источник этого знания тобою забыт, может это произошло давно, а может и не в этой жизни , но знание есть и в виду того, что не видим его источник, его тоже называют верой.


Мистика!  :Smilie:

----------


## Амир

> Мистика!


однозначно  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Есть ли ещё в китайских буддийских источниках упоминания о Нагарадже?


Именно в Китае была найдена аж тантра с таким авторством. Её изучением занялись крупнейшие исследователи сей тематики и обнаружили, что стиль и пр. один в один совпадают с автором Муламадхьямака-карики.... Хотя и датировки вроде не совпадали....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не знаю.
> Теоретически все что угодно может быть.
> А Вы о каком тексте?


В данном случае о трактате по санскритской грамматике  Патанджали.
Понимаю, что грамматист необязательно должен быть буддистом, чтоб его изучали последователи Будды. Но всё таки включение в Тенгьюр, даёт основания предполагать, что составители его чужим не считали. Отбор текстов был вроде строгий и по определённым критериям.

Также довольно интересно уважительное отношение Будона Ринчендуба к Шри Патанджали в его "Истории Буддизма"

Кроме всего прочего Будон Ричендуб называет Патанджали - Королём Нагов.



П.С. Напомню немного, у меня этот вопрос:



> Здесь тоже могут быть интересные исторические ньюансы.
> 
> Как Вы считаете, если перевод текста помещён в Тенгьюр (Данжур), автор - буддист?


возник в связи с Вашим сообщением:



> А это многие практикуют Йогу Патанджали, но называют это - буддизм. Ничего страшного. Ишвара в помощь!

----------

Фил (23.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> В данном случае о трактате по санскритской грамматике  Патанджали.
> Понимаю, что грамматист необязательно должен быть буддистом, чтоб его изучали последователи Будды. Но всё таки включение в Тенгьюр, даёт основания предполагать, что составители его чужим не считали.


Чужим? Фильм Р. Скотта вышел гораздо позднее.
Если под "чужим" вы имеете ввиду "придерживающегося иных воззрений", то основание не достаточное.




> Также довольно интересно уважительное отношение Будона Ринчендуба к Шри Патанджали в его "Истории Буддизма"


Если бы он заготавливал пальмовые листья для записи сутр, в промышленном масштабе, не будучи буддистом, отношение было бы тоже уважительным.     





> Кроме всего прочего Будон Ричендуб называет Патанджали - Королём Нагов.


Если и называет, то, как минимум, за обучение нагов санскриту , т.е. тех, кому были переданы праджняпарамита сутры. Это достаточное основание. 

Что не делает его не- чужим.

----------


## Максим Николавич

Если вы находитесь в Паттайе и вам нужна книга Читтаматра: миф и реальность Перевод: Д. Устьянцев, то можете её взять в отеле Miracle Suite, на рецепшене, где находится полка с книгами и журналами.

----------

